# Forex y dax



## españa profunda (21 Dic 2015)

buenas a todos. He estado un tiempo profundizando en el mercado forex y al final, despues de hacer varios experimentos, voy a empezar a poner en practica un sistema para forex que de señales en graficos de 4 horas, que por lo que he visto es el que, de manera mas tranquila, por asi decir, puede generar mas rendimientos a largo plazo. ( el scalping lo descarto pq es un estres de la leche, ademas de que tendria que cambiar de broker y no me apetece mucho).

Ademas de eso, tambien pondre señales del dax , sobre todo en diario, aunque este indice lo suelo operar en intradiario en grafico de 15 minutos pero no se si me dara tiempo a poner estas operaciones. lo que es seguro son las de diario.

Pues bien, vamos a empezar conla chicha. esta mañana ya tenia dos señales a las 8 de la mañana y he entrado tarde pq me he conectado despues pero alfinal estoy dentro de ellas.

-corto en GBPAUD precio:2.0761. stop loss :2.0842
-largo NZDCHF precio :0.6719. stop loss:0.6666.

bueno, pues asi ire poniendo las operaciones a ver si le vamos sacando unos pips a esto.


----------



## españa profunda (21 Dic 2015)

- corto AUDJPY ,precio 86.87 stop loss :87.20


----------



## españa profunda (21 Dic 2015)

en GBPAUD, muevo stop loss a 2.0802.


----------



## Oscovita (21 Dic 2015)

interesante, podrias dar alguna pauta para iniciarse en hacer algun sistema para iniciados?


----------



## LoneWolf (22 Dic 2015)

¿Por qué pares tan poco líquidos?


----------



## españa profunda (22 Dic 2015)

LoneWolf dijo:


> ¿Por qué pares tan poco líquidos?



la verdad que no me he fijado en eso . tengo previsto operar en los pares conocidos como mayores y menores. 
es posible que estos tres sean pares menores pero ha sido mera coincidencia.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 14:24 ----------

bueno pues esta mañana no he podido estar pendiente y actualizo la situacion.

en AUDJPN salto el stop loss asi que perdida de 37 pips.

en GBPAUD movemos el stop loss a zona de ganancia, lo he situado en 2.0589 en clara zona de ganancias, esperando a ver si va a por el minimo del dia 3 de diciembre y si no pues nada.

en NZDCHF muevo el stop al punto de entrada a ver si nos da un tramo mas hacia arriba y si nos sacan pues mala suerte.
a ver que depara la tarde.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 14:28 ----------




Oscovita dijo:


> interesante, podrias dar alguna pauta para iniciarse en hacer algun sistema para iniciados?



pautas oscovita puede haber muchas pero te dire algo que creo tienes que tener en cuenta .
opera en periodos de tiempo en los que te veas comodo. 

si no tienes un sistema definido, un simple sistema de medias exponenciales por ejemplo de 70, 18,4 te puede servir para comenzar.

el analisis tecnico , sobre todo soportes resistencias y lineas de tendencia es bastante importante y suelen cumplir bastante bien.

cada par tiene su personalidad, por asi decir,es decir, puede que lo que te sirva en un par no te sirva en otro.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Dic 2015)

al final se cierra la operacion del GBPAUD en 2.0491 con 270 pips de ganancias. opte por cerrarla por considerar buena en puntos la ganancia y por que se habia parado en una pequeña resistencia con mucha sobreventa en graficos inferiores en algunos indicadores.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Dic 2015)

en NZDCHF al final nos sacaron en punto de entrada. lastima por que creo que hara otro movimiento alcista. en este caso a esperar y ver.


----------



## españa profunda (23 Dic 2015)

hoy no ha habido señales de importancia y ademas vienen varios dias en los que si nos quedamos abiertos en algo es posible que si los swaps fuesen negativos pues serian 4 dias que comerian algo las posibles ganancias, asi que el lunes retomaremos la operativa a ver si sale alguna .

feliz navidad a todos y pasarlo bien con amigos y familia.


----------



## racional (25 Dic 2015)

A largo plazo vas a perder dinero y lo sabes, la banca siempre gana.


----------



## españa profunda (28 Dic 2015)

racional dijo:


> A largo plazo vas a perder dinero y lo sabes, la banca siempre gana.



jajaja, bueno , es tu opinion pero no tiene por que ser asi, ya veremos lo que va saliendo.

de las frases mas ciertas en bolsa es aquella que dice que menos es mas.


----------



## españa profunda (28 Dic 2015)

abrimos largos en EURUSD en 1.0985 stop loss en 1.0945. a ver si llega el precio al 1.1030 que es en principio el objetivo de la operacion. veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (29 Dic 2015)

abrimos largo en EURGBP en 0.7387 stop loss 0.7345. 

a ver si se anima esto un poco, que se nota que es final de año y esta todo paradito. vamos a ver que tal sale esta y si llega a 0.7415, si llegase a ese nivel y lo superase podria llegar a 0.7485 . bueno, paso a paso e iremos viendo.


----------



## españa profunda (29 Dic 2015)

cerramos largo EURGBP en 0.7406. mucha sobrecompra en indicadores de horarios menores al acercarse al primer nivel de 0.7410. ganancia 19 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (29 Dic 2015)

salto el stop del EURUSD. perdida de 40 pips. como dijo aquel, se veia de venir, jejej.


----------



## LoneWolf (30 Dic 2015)

El eurgbp daba para dejarlo correr un poco más en mi opinión.


----------



## españa profunda (30 Dic 2015)

LoneWolf dijo:


> El eurgbp daba para dejarlo correr un poco más en mi opinión.



bueno, un pelin mas, pero fijate despues el velon bajista que nos regalo al tocar el 0.7410, creo que nos hubiera sacado o por lo menos no se habrian cogido esos pips.

es algo que me estoy planteando, el hacer tambien entradas en timeframe horario para aprovechar los posibles movimientos violentos que hacen a veces lospares.
se ira viendo y actuaremos como mejor creamos.


----------



## LoneWolf (30 Dic 2015)

españa profunda dijo:


> bueno, un pelin mas, pero fijate despues el velon bajista que nos regalo al tocar el 0.7410, creo que nos hubiera sacado o por lo menos no se habrian cogido esos pips.
> 
> es algo que me estoy planteando, el hacer tambien entradas en timeframe horario para aprovechar los posibles movimientos violentos que hacen a veces lospares.
> se ira viendo y actuaremos como mejor creamos.



De hecho yo cerré con 50 pips de ganancia porque ya no quería más trading en estas fechas. Mi stoploss estaba debajo del promedio móvil de 50 barras en el TF de 4 horas, creo que aguantaría un poco más si seguimos el promedio móvil de 50 pero no veo mal tomar ganancias.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, abrimos largos en EURCHF en 1.0861, sop loss en 1.0830. esperemos que el dato del pmi nos ayude en la posicion, veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en GBPJPY en 175.87 stop loss en 174.40. aunque el sistema no ha dado señal, considero que el martillo que ha hecho el par en grafico de 4 horas puede dar pips de beneficio pues lo ha hecho en un soporte semanal lo que a priori puede ser una pequeña garantia para que la cotizacion del par vaya para arriba. esperar y ver.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en USDCHF en 1.0037 stop loss en 0.9964


----------



## españa profunda (5 Ene 2016)

abro cortos DAX en grafico de 30 minutos, en 10252, stop loss en 10325

---------- Post added 05-ene-2016 at 11:10 ----------

cerramos operacion del dax en 10214. beneficio de 38 puntos.
puede parecer precipitado el cierre de la operacion pero donde se ha cerrado puede el precio hacer un doble suelo pues en grafico de 4 horas se puede ver un martillo a partir del cual el precio empezo a subir, por lo tanto se puede deducir que ahi los tibus pueden empezar a comprar o por lo menos detener aunque sea por un tiempo las caidas.


edito: aunque una operacion con ganancias nunca es una mala operacion del todo, esta claro que deberia de haber aguantado mas la posicion y bajar el stop al punto de entrada. en esta ocasion hubiera sido lo correcto pero tambien es verdad que intento hacer trading pero lo que tengo muy claro es qeu no soy adivino.


----------



## españa profunda (6 Ene 2016)

cerramos los largos en USDCHF en 1.0074 ganancia de 37 pips.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 23:20 ----------

en EURCHF nos salto stop despues de haber cogido un tramo majete de pips. esta vez toca palmar, en este caso perdidas de 31 pips.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 23:24 ----------

en GBPJPY tambien salto el stop loss , aqui la perdida es mayor 147 pips de perdida en una operacion efectuada sin seguir el sistema, mal hecho y ahi esta el resultado. 
esperemos aprender de estos errores que hacen mermar el trabajo bien hecho.


----------



## españa profunda (7 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos DAX en 15 minutos en 9855,stop loss en 9802

---------- Post added 07-ene-2016 at 11:05 ----------

subimos stop loss a punto de entrada,9855. posible objetivo los 9920.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2016 at 11:15 ----------

fuera en el 90. mejor pajaro en mano... que no ha llegado al objetivo y se ha girado de manera brusca, que a lo mejor llega y lo pasa, pues si, pero era operacion contratendencia y mejor asegurar. beneficio 35 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (7 Ene 2016)

abrimos cortos en NZDUSD en grafico horario en 0.6597, stop loss 0.6638.


----------



## españa profunda (7 Ene 2016)

salto el stop en NZDUSD, perdida de 41 pips. mala entrada en la operacion, he entrado en lo que alguna gente llama vela sin continuacion, es decir la cotizacion hace un velon bien alcista o bajista pero el precio no sigue esa direccion sino la contraria.
esta figura se ve con cierta frecuencia, sobre todo en forex.


----------



## roberGy (8 Ene 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> salto el stop en NZDUSD, perdida de 41 pips. mala entrada en la operacion, he entrado en lo que alguna gente llama vela sin continuacion, es decir la cotizacion hace un velon bien alcista o bajista pero el precio no sigue esa direccion sino la contraria.
> esta figura se ve con cierta frecuencia, sobre todo en forex.



me he comido varias muy similares ultimamente. Los engaños del trading.

como llevas el 2016 en pips?


----------



## españa profunda (8 Ene 2016)

roberGy dijo:


> me he comido varias muy similares ultimamente. Los engaños del trading.
> 
> como llevas el 2016 en pips?



pues lo que es 2016 en negativo... de momento.. a ver como acaba el mes.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 09:25 ----------

abrimos largo en SP500 en grafico de 15 minutos en 1955.75 stop loss en 1950.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 09:40 ----------

abrimos largos DAX en 10042 en grafico 15 minutos. stop loss 9990


----------



## españa profunda (8 Ene 2016)

cerramos largo del SP500 en 1958.25 beneficios 2.5 puntos.

cerramos largo del DAX en 10057. beneficios 15 puntos.



se podia haber dejado correr un poco mas la operacion del dax, pero es que el sp no acompañaba, parecia haberse quedado sin fuerzas, y asi sigue de momento.
tambien hay que tener en cuenta que estas operaciones iban en contratendencia, pues a dia de hoy la tendencia sigue siendo bajista, que eso no quita para que hoy suban eso esta claro.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en DAX en 9957 stop loss en 9930. esta operacion se hace por que el precio ha llegado al retroceso fibo 50 desde minimos de ayer a maximos de hoy, donde tambien hay un soporte en grafico de 4 horas y donde el precio ha rebotado tambien en la directriz bajista rota hoy en grafico de 4 horas. A ver que tal sale.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 13:27 ----------

visto que esto va como un cohete hacia arriba de momento, subo el stop loss de la posicion abierta en DAX al punto de entrada, 9957.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Ene 2016)

subimos el stop a 9980. el dato de las dos y media a priori fue bueno pero el precio ha hecho una vela no muy convincente en grafico de 30 minutos girandose el precio para abajo por lo que se puede intuir que de momento las subidas deberan esperar.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 15:55 ----------

me sacaron en 9980, al final beneficio de 23 puntos cuando podian haber sido muchos mas.
intentar jugar a ser adivino al final cuesta dinero . 
intentaremos para otras veces cuando se lleven un numero interesante de puntos cerrar la operacion.


----------



## españa profunda (9 Ene 2016)

bueno, vamos a poner mensualmente como ha ido el mes. en este caso, los pocos dias de diciembre que hicimos operativa se cerro con un saldo mensual positivo de 212 pips , sobre todo gracias a una buena operacion que dio muchos pips de ganancia.

el mes de diciembre solo se opero en forex, cuando se haga en otros mercados los intentare desglosar , por una parte forex, y por otra los indices con los puntos de perdida o ganancia respectivos.


----------



## españa profunda (11 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, abrimos largos DAX en 9900 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 9815.

esta operacion dado la sobreventa del mercado y que supuestamente ha hecho el precio un suelo desde el cual puede iniciar un tramo al alza, puede tener un potencial de subida importante ( si se cumplen mis previsiones, que eso esta por ver, se podria ir el precio cerca del 10400)aunque tambien es cierto que el impulso que supuestamente ha hecho no tiene tanta fiabilidad si se hace como ahora, en tendencia bajista. vamos a esperar y a ver que hace.


----------



## españa profunda (11 Ene 2016)

subimos el stop del DAX al punto de entrada.9900. a ver si la apertura usa ayuda y vemos esta tarde antes del cierre europeo los 10000

---------- Post added 11-ene-2016 at 15:37 ----------

no subimos el stop pero si vemos peligrar el 9920 nos salimos.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2016 at 15:59 ----------

pues nada, nos salimos en 9919, desde el 75 son muchos puntos que han volado. al final beneficio de 19 puntos. algo es algo.


----------



## españa profunda (11 Ene 2016)

aunque nos han echado de la posicion del DAX de mala manera  sigo pensando que la estructura alcista se mantiene mientras el dax no pierda los 9800. veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (12 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, abrimos cortos en AUDCHF en grafico d 4 horas en 0.6940 stop loss en 0.6993

---------- Post added 12-ene-2016 at 08:54 ----------

abrimos largos en GBPCAD en grafico de 4 horas, en 2.0682 stop loss en 2.0580


----------



## españa profunda (12 Ene 2016)

nos salto el stop en AUDCHF perdida de 53 pips.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2016 at 11:26 ----------

tambien nos salto el stop en GBPCAD perdidas en este caso de 102 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (12 Ene 2016)

niveles a vigilar en el DAX para una posible entrada a largos, el 9972 y 9915. hasta uno de esos dos puntos deberia retroceder y dependiendo se podria abrir una posicion larga para swing.


----------



## españa profunda (12 Ene 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 1075 stop loss en 10100 , a ver si cumple el precio para buscar el 1072 por lo menos. vamos a ver.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2016 at 16:06 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX al punto de entrada en 10075


----------



## españa profunda (12 Ene 2016)

cerramos cortos del DAX en 10.000 beneficios 75 puntos. aunque sigo pensando que tiene que tocar los 972 y mas abajo los 915 optamos por cerrar con un buen puñado de puntos, por que el otro escenario se puede dar pero esto ya son puntos a la saca.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2016 at 17:38 ----------




españa profunda dijo:


> niveles a vigilar en el DAX para una posible entrada a largos, el 9972 y 9915. hasta uno de esos dos puntos deberia retroceder y dependiendo se podria abrir una posicion larga para swing.



bueno pues el 972 tocado,a ver que hace por aqui, de todas formas paciencia y a esperar.


----------



## españa profunda (13 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, abrimos largos DAX en 10121 en grafico de 15. stop loss en 10065

---------- Post added 13-ene-2016 at 09:14 ----------

subimos stop al punto de entrada en 10121.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2016 at 09:21 ----------

cerramos largos del DAX en 10147, beneficio de 26 puntos.
la entrada buena de esta operacion la dio el sistema ayer a las 20.30 pero se opto por la cotizacion del crudo tan ligada ahora a losindices a esperar a esta mañana y evitar asi un posible hueco en contra.
esperaremos nuevas oportunidades para entrar.


----------



## españa profunda (13 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en EURCHF en grafico de 4 horas en 1.0895 stop loss en 1.0860


----------



## españa profunda (13 Ene 2016)

en EURCHF subimos el stop a punto de entrada, 1.0895


----------



## españa profunda (13 Ene 2016)

cerramos largos del EURCHF en 1.0929 beneficio de la operacion de 34 pips.


----------



## p_pin (13 Ene 2016)

No había visto este hilo, le echaré un ojo, siempre se puede aprender algo que estoy en "fase de iniciación"
Yo la mayoría de operaciones las hago en dax


----------



## españa profunda (13 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> No había visto este hilo, le echaré un ojo, siempre se puede aprender algo que estoy en "fase de iniciación"
> Yo la mayoría de operaciones las hago en dax



pues sea usted bienvenido. a ver si le vamos sacando unos puntitos a esto y cualquier punto de vista bienvenido es por supuesto.
que como decia mi abuela, cuatro ojos ven mas que dos.


----------



## españa profunda (13 Ene 2016)

en el dax, salvo rebote de ultima hora, se ha deshecho, por lo menos por mi parte la posibilidad de un rebote de consistencia mientras no superemos los maximos de hoy que coinciden exactamente con el fibo 38 de la bajada efectuada desde el 29 de diciembre.

puede ser que mañana toquemos el 9915 mas o menos y creo que seria un buen lugar para cortos.


----------



## p_pin (13 Ene 2016)

Ha habido sesión de guano en Usa y pinta que el dax abrirá con una buen gap bajista ¿2%?.
Y sin olvidar el _factor chino_, que lo podría empujar más, tras perder la pasada noche su índice los 3000


----------



## españa profunda (14 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Ha habido sesión de guano en Usa y pinta que el dax abrirá con una buen gap bajista ¿2%?.
> Y sin olvidar el _factor chino_, que lo podría empujar más, tras perder la pasada noche su índice los 3000



creo que antes de nuevas bajadas en el dax deberia ir a tocar la directriz alcista que rompio ayer y que pasa por los 9930. desde ahi si creo que se podrian abrir posiciones cortas. ademas, si te fijas parece estar dibujando un h-c-h , le faltaria por dibujar el hombro derecho que es en lo que supuestamente esta ahora.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos DAX en 9770 en grafico de 30 minutos. stop loss en 9670. operacion de riesgo y claramente contratendencia pero puede ser buena zona para un rebote que de un buen puñado de puntos. veremos y a esperar.


----------



## p_pin (14 Ene 2016)

Hoy no está la cosa para novatos, montaña rusa de precios
No sé si hay muchas dudas en el mercado, pero desde luego lo parece, y si el mercado tiene dudas yo más, jajaja


----------



## españa profunda (14 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Hoy no está la cosa para novatos, montaña rusa de precios
> No sé si hay muchas dudas en el mercado, pero desde luego lo parece, y si el mercado tiene dudas yo más, jajaja



fijate en el grafico de 4 horas del dax y veras un posible doble suelo, de ahi mi entrada en largos. a ver que tal sale por que se va a sufrir, jeje.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2016 at 11:48 ----------

salto stop en el DAX, por un punto y ahora se ha dado la vuelta. perdida de 100 puntos.
despues de lanzarla me di cuenta que podria haber esperado mejor entrada. de todas formas, no se tenia que haber realizado operacion alguna por que el sistema no la daba.
jugar a buscar suelos no es buena idea. esperamos aprender la leccion.


----------



## p_pin (14 Ene 2016)

Si que es una putada por un par de puntos, aunque sigue habiendo mucha presión bajista


----------



## españa profunda (14 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Si que es una putada por un par de puntos, aunque sigue habiendo mucha presión bajista



el precio ya se ha ido mas abajo asi que lo de un par de puntos nada de nada,jeje. 

a esperar a otra oportunidad, aunque la verdad hoy ya esta dificil entrar en el mercado.


----------



## p_pin (14 Ene 2016)

Son caídas muy serías en Europa, ésto lo van a parar, pero claro eso escapa a cualquier sistema, y se convierte en operar con mucho riesgo

Se ve una clara directriz bajista en el día, que está rechazando cualquier pequeña subida, mientras no la rompa, largos descartados

---------- Post added 14-ene-2016 at 12:54 ----------








---------- Post added 14-ene-2016 at 12:55 ----------

Es pronto para pensar que va a empezar a subir, y hoy, tampoco voy a comprobarlo entrando


----------



## p_pin (14 Ene 2016)

En periodo 5 min, se está formando una vela interesante para cortos

---------- Post added 14-ene-2016 at 14:49 ----------

Al final ha quedao un poco fea....


----------



## españa profunda (14 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> En periodo 5 min, se está formando una vela interesante para cortos
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ene-2016 at 14:49 ----------
> 
> Al final ha quedao un poco fea....



yo cada vez me fijo menos en los graficos menores. la chicha esta en los mayores.

fijate, por ejemplo mi sistema en diario dio una entradael 4 de enero para entrar cortos el dia 5 nada mas abrir. con mantener esa posicion 3 dias, es decir salir el dia 7 se hubieran cogido unos 600 puntos. 
Te pongo ese ejemplo por que es el mas reciente, con otros hubiera pasado mas o menos lo mismo. 
lo que quiero decir es que muchas veces nos peleamos por coger unos puntillos en el intradia y las operaciones que suman de verdad las dejamos pasar o las ignoramos.
yo intento no operar por debajo de graficos de 30 minutos , que me dan una vision intradiaria del mercado bastante amplia y lo acompaño con un grafico de 4 horas para ver posibles movimientos mas largos.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Ene 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9764 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 9798

---------- Post added 14-ene-2016 at 16:26 ----------

salto el stop en el DAX, perdida de 34 puntos.


----------



## p_pin (14 Ene 2016)

Joer cuando decía por la mañana que el día hoy no estaba para novatos no me hubiera imaginado que tanto


----------



## españa profunda (14 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Joer cuando decía por la mañana que el día hoy no estaba para novatos no me hubiera imaginado que tanto



 desde luego, hoy me estan dando por todos lados. la ultima operacion ha sido curiosa, por que en grafico de 30 me daba señal bajista pero he esperado a que el precio viniera a buscar un soporte roto convertido en teoria en resistencia, esa claro que lo ha roto y el precio se ha ido para arriba.
pero lo curioso viene que en grafico de 15 minutos habia una señal alcista en la vela horaria de las 16.15 que si hubiera dado unos puntos interesantes.

habra que vigilar tambien los graficos en 15 y ver si hay coincidencias entre uno y otro.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Ene 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9760 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss 9802

---------- Post added 15-ene-2016 at 09:39 ----------

salto el stop loss en el dax, perdida de 42 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Ene 2016)

pues el resultado de esta operacion, analizandola a toro pasado , la entrada segun el sistema era la correcta, pero no el stop loss ,que deberia de haberse puesto en el maximo de la barra anterior , es decir por el 9830 , pero eran muchos puntos a perder en caso de que hubiera salido mal y puse el stop mas ceñido.

creo que el stop o seponde donde se tiene que poner o no se debe entrar en la operacion, ya habra otras oportunidades.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Ene 2016)

datos importantes hoy a las 14.30 en usa que pueden mover el mercado y ser el posible germen de ese esperado rebote.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en EUROSTOXX, en 2953 stop loss en 2860. operacion abierta en grafico diario. se abre operacion al llegar el precio al minimo del dia 24 agosto,desde el cual el precio realizo lo que se puede considerar si se cumple la figura, el hombro izquierdo y se aprovecha tambien el dato de las 14.30 que puede haber causado cierto panico vendedor con lo que se puede intuir que es buen sitio para que las manos fuertes empiecen a comprar. esperar y ver.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Ene 2016)

sigo pensando que la entrada en el stoxx, es buena. ahora ha llegado el sp500 a los minimos de agosto. vamos a jugar a bolsa ficcion. desde estos niveles el sp tendria que volver a tocar los 1963 o el 1982 que son niveles de retroceso de fibo.


----------



## p_pin (15 Ene 2016)

Hay que ser un valiente para meter largos tal día como hoy, te deseo suerte. 
Yo cerré unos cortos en el s&p que mantuve con bastantes pérdidas, por el "rebotón" de ayer, pero bueno para el fin de semana 100% liquidez


----------



## ninaiz (15 Ene 2016)

hola chavales,el mejor par para entender el mercado es el CADJPY,Es un indicador adelantado de lo que acontece en las siguientes horas o jornadas,echarle un vist<zo


----------



## españa profunda (17 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos EURUSD en grafico diario en 1.0917 stop loss en 1.0801.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2016 at 23:11 ----------

abrimos cortos en AUDCHF en 0.6861 en grafico diario.stop loss en 0.7040


----------



## españa profunda (18 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, esperamos al dax sobre los 9570 para una posible entrada en largo. a ver si nos deja.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2016 at 10:06 ----------

abrimos largos DAX en 9564 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss en 9502


----------



## españa profunda (18 Ene 2016)

salto el stop loss en DAX, perdida de 62 puntos.


----------



## ninaiz (18 Ene 2016)

con mercado tan volatil,personalmente estaria al margen sigo vigilando el cad jpy ,intento de rotura del 81,20 que nos daria orden de compra en indices,


----------



## españa profunda (18 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> con mercado tan volatil,personalmente estaria al margen sigo vigilando el cad jpy ,intento de rotura del 81,20 que nos daria orden de compra en indices,



si, la verdad es que con tanta volatilidad esta el mercado para hacer operaciones muy cortas ( que a mi me gustan poco la verdad ), o hacerlas para swing en grafico de 4 horas. 

vigilaremos el cadjpy a ver si nos adelanta algo.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2016 at 12:58 ----------

el cadjpy hasta el 81.60 no daria buena señal creo. fijate como en el grafico de 4 horas tiene ahi una resistencia que superar. 
es cierto que el par esta muy sobrevendido por lo que en teoria tendria un tramo al alza. a ver si tira para arriba y hace una estructura alcista que tire hacia arriba de los indices.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, largos DAX en 9725 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 9621

---------- Post added 19-ene-2016 at 09:20 ----------

subimos stop al punto de entrada, 9725. el precio al pasar el 9745 tendria que haberse disparado hacia arriba con mas violencia de lo que lo ha hecho. si tira para arriba otra vez bien, y si no pues a esperar otra.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2016 at 09:23 ----------

nos sacaron al final en 9725, asi que operacion cerrada en tablas.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2016 at 09:30 ----------




españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos largos en EUROSTOXX, en 2953 stop loss en 2860. operacion abierta en grafico diario. se abre operacion al llegar el precio al minimo del dia 24 agosto,desde el cual el precio realizo lo que se puede considerar si se cumple la figura, el hombro izquierdo y se aprovecha tambien el dato de las 14.30 que puede haber causado cierto panico vendedor con lo que se puede intuir que es buen sitio para que las manos fuertes empiecen a comprar. esperar y ver.



subimos el stop de esta operacion a 2880. el aspecto tecnico de momento es favorable a mas subidas pero tampoco descartamos que intenten cerrar el hueco de hoy. esperar y ver.


----------



## ninaiz (19 Ene 2016)

De mañanita es complicado ,los stop vuelan que da gusto pero el CAD jpy me da señal de largos,suerte en lo que intentes,


----------



## españa profunda (19 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> De mañanita es complicado ,los stop vuelan que da gusto pero el CAD jpy me da señal de largos,suerte en lo que intentes,



igualmente ninaiz. fijate en cadjpy en la cota que te dije ayer de 81.60. creo que es la clave el superar esa cota para que sigan las subidas.

de todas formas los indices no lo estan haciendo mal, de momento en diario han cerrado el hueco de hoy y creo que tendremos que esperar a la apertura usa para acabar de decidir. de momento me gusta el escenario.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en EUROSTOXX, en 2953 stop loss en 2860. operacion abierta en grafico diario. se abre operacion al llegar el precio al minimo del dia 24 agosto,desde el cual el precio realizo lo que se puede considerar si se cumple la figura, el hombro izquierdo y se aprovecha tambien el dato de las 14.30 que puede haber causado cierto panico vendedor con lo que se puede intuir que es buen sitio para que las manos fuertes empiecen a comprar. esperar y ver.

subimos el stop de esta operacion a 2880. el aspecto tecnico de momento es favorable a mas subidas pero tampoco descartamos que intenten cerrar el hueco de hoy. esperar y ver.

subimos stop de la operacion del EUROSTOXX al punto de entrada, 2953. los usa pueden venir a empujar para arriba o tirar para abajo,asi que con volatilidad misma tactica que la anterior operacion del dax, stop en punto de entrada y si nos sacan pues otra vez sera.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en EURJPN en 128.18 en grafico horario, stop loss en 127.98

---------- Post added 19-ene-2016 at 16:41 ----------

en EURJPY subimos stop al punto de entrada, 128.18.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2016 at 16:55 ----------

cerramos largos EURJPY en 128.55, beneficio 37 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Ene 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos largos EURUSD en grafico diario en 1.0917 stop loss en 1.0801.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2016 at 23:11 ----------
> 
> abrimos cortos en AUDCHF en 0.6861 en grafico diario.stop loss en 0.7040



subimos el stop del EURUSD a 1.0846.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Ene 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos largos en EUROSTOXX, en 2953 stop loss en 2860. operacion abierta en grafico diario. se abre operacion al llegar el precio al minimo del dia 24 agosto,desde el cual el precio realizo lo que se puede considerar si se cumple la figura, el hombro izquierdo y se aprovecha tambien el dato de las 14.30 que puede haber causado cierto panico vendedor con lo que se puede intuir que es buen sitio para que las manos fuertes empiecen a comprar. esperar y ver.
> 
> subimos el stop de esta operacion a 2880. el aspecto tecnico de momento es favorable a mas subidas pero tampoco descartamos que intenten cerrar el hueco de hoy. esperar y ver.
> 
> subimos stop de la operacion del EUROSTOXX al punto de entrada, 2953. los usa pueden venir a empujar para arriba o tirar para abajo,asi que con volatilidad misma tactica que la anterior operacion del dax, stop en punto de entrada y si nos sacan pues otra vez sera.



pues al final decidieron ir a cerrar el hueco. otra operacion en tablas hoy cuando a esta y al dax le podriamos haber sacado siquiera unos puntitos. bueno creo que las dos operaciones se gestionaron bien. hoy no era el dia de subidas y mañana ya veremos por que el eurusd parece qeu quiere coger impulso hacia arriba. bueno eso es otra historia y mañana se vera.


----------



## españa profunda (20 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, subimos el stop del eurusd al punto de entrada al 1.0917. esperemos que no nos saquen y despues gire hacia arriba aunque todo podria ser pq es posible que a las 9 haya fuerte tiron del dax hacia arriba para tapar el hueco de hoy. esperar y ver.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 09:37 ----------

cerramos largos en EURUSD en 1.0965 beneficio de 48 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (20 Ene 2016)

9330 del dax puede ser un buen sitio para iniciar el rebote. creo que hoy no se va a perder ese nivel.
es un nivel fibo proyectado desde maximos del indice. de momento la proyeccion se va cumpliendo. el objetivo de esta proyeccion para el dax son los 7390

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 11:04 ----------

abrimos cortos en EURGBP en grafico de 4 horas en 0.7705 stop loss en 0.7760


----------



## españa profunda (20 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en EUROSTOXX en grafico de 15 minutos en 2897 stop loss en 2883

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 15:50 ----------

abrimos cortos en EURGBP en grafico de 4 horas en 0.7705 stop loss en 0.7760

bajamos stop del EURGBP A 0.7730.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 15:59 ----------

abrimos largos en EUROSTOXX en grafico de 15 minutos en 2897 stop loss en 2883
salto stop en EUROSTOXX. perdida de 14 puntos.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 16:41 ----------

abrimos cortos en EURGBP en grafico de 4 horas en 0.7705 stop loss en 0.7760

bajamos stop del EURGBP A 0.7730.

bajamos el stop loss del EURGBP al punto de entrada, 0.7705. es una operacion contratendencia y aunque en principio poco probable, el precio pudiera darse la vuelta, ademas ha chocado varias veces con una resistencia hecha soporte que no ha sido capaz de perforar, asi que cautela y a esperar.


----------



## ninaiz (20 Ene 2016)

que tal todo? no has cerrado? yo de miranda despues del fallo cadjpy de ayer:


----------



## españa profunda (20 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> que tal todo? no has cerrado? yo de miranda despues del fallo cadjpy de ayer:



creo que te comente que el 81.60 era la clave, no lo supero y los indices tampoco. bueno , otra vez sera.

llevo abiertos el audchf, que lo llevo en diario , y el eurgbp que a este ya le tengo puesto el stop en el punto de entrada, por si acaso. a ver como terminan.


----------



## ninaiz (20 Ene 2016)

pues todo preparado para un buen rebote,las bolsas por primera vez están en los media ha corrido mucha. Sangre inocente y el CAD/jpy por fin parece haber echo suelo consistente,lastima que lo haya visto con el mercado domestico cerrado,


----------



## ninaiz (20 Ene 2016)

El cadjpy rebotando justo en los mínimos del 2012 ,desde mi modestisima opinión y siguiendo este par y su correlación con los mercados creo sinceramente que hemos visto los mínimos de este año en los índices mundiales, creo espa,frofu,que las divisas alcistas lo harán bien tanto el gbp ,aud ,CAD,mientras que las bajistas como el chf y jpy lo harán peor.me quedare en este hilo,pareces buena gente,pero el titular para mi del día de hoy sin duda seria,Los mínimos del mercado del 2016 ya los hemos visto,el mercado tiene camino libre y despejado,buenas noches


----------



## españa profunda (20 Ene 2016)

la posicion del EURGBP se cierra tambien en tablas.

ninaiz, gracias por los cumplidos, quedate por aqui a ver que sacamos en claro de todo esto jeje, seas bienvenido.

mirando el cadjpy, si es cierto que ha hecho un impulso bajista en el cual en diario ha hecho un martillo, por lo que podemos esperar subidas en este par al 84.14,85.75 y el 61.8 que seria el 87.39.
es cierto que los indices tambien han hecho lo mismo, y el dax ha superado la linea de tendencia bajista que traia desde el dia 14 , asi que mañana puede ser un buen dia para largos, esperemos que no lo fastidien mucho con el posible gap.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 23:10 ----------

una posibilidad que podria darse mañana viendo el cierre diario del dax seria una vuelta en isla si se abre con un gap,lo cual reforzaria mucho una subida bastante rapida de los indices durante los proximos dias ( no quiere decir que esto sea un suelo, mas bien pienso que sera un rebote ), que coincide para hacer el hombro derecho de la posible figura en formacion de h-c-h.
fijaros como hoy el punto clave ha sido como dije esta mañana el 9330,nivel fibo de toda la bajada desde abril 2014.
de todas formas, tambien se ha perdido la linea de tendencia alcista que traia el indice desde septiembre de 2011 , asi que es probable que el rebote acabe ahi, por donde pasa esa linea que es sobre el 9700 mas o menos.
en fin , mañana veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (21 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, al final no hubo vuelta en isla, se hizo gap pero para abajo. hoy todo estara condicionado a la reunion del bce y posterior rueda de prensa a las 14.30. 
de momento en el dax estamos cerrando el gap de hoy, pero veo poco probable superar el 9470. desde ahi se tendria que ir a buscar la linea de tendencia bajista que ha superado ahora y que pasa por el 9403 mas o menos para sestear hasta la comparecencia de dragui. a ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (21 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos EUROSTOXX en 2881 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss 2825. el sistema ha dado señal alcista y por eso se entra antes de que hable dragui, por eso tambien se ha puesto el stop muy amplio para evitar que la volatilidad nos saque .

---------- Post added 21-ene-2016 at 11:06 ----------

abrimos largos AUDUSD en grafico de 1 hora en 0.6921 stop loss en 0.6865


----------



## españa profunda (21 Ene 2016)

subimos stop del eurostoxx al punto de entrada en 2881. vamos a dejar la operacion abierta a ver que hace usa cuando abra, pero la vela que ha dejado en 30 minutos no es muy positiva, ademas ha sido al acercarse a la directriz alcista perdida de largo plazo. veremos.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2016 at 15:49 ----------

a partir de estos niveles, una vez hecho el pull back a una posible linea de cofirmacion de hch invertido, los indices deberian subir con cierta fuerza, llegando a alcanzar entre hoy y mañana niveles del eurostoxx del 3000 mas o menos.


----------



## españa profunda (21 Ene 2016)

subimos el stop del AUDUSD a 0.6883 y ponemos por que no puedo seguir al mercado esta tarde un take profit para esta operacion en 0.6970

---------- Post added 21-ene-2016 at 16:36 ----------

al final cerramos la operacion del AUDUSD en 0.6945 beneficio de 24 pips.


----------



## ninaiz (21 Ene 2016)

Pues a la mañana hemos cargado genero y ha habido tiempo suficiente asi que ahora a disfrutar del evento,


----------



## españa profunda (21 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> Pues a la mañana hemos cargado genero y ha habido tiempo suficiente asi que ahora a disfrutar del evento,



pues me alegro, esperemos que siga dando sus frutos.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2016 at 20:32 ----------

abrimos cortos en AUDCHF en 0.6861 en grafico diario.stop loss en 0.7040
vaya, me han sacado de esta operacion, que, en realidad la entrada no estaba bien puesta pero estoy seguro que este par tiene que ir mucho mas abajo, de hecho esta en una proyeccion bajista y por no incumplir las reglas ( en este caso subir el stop qeu nunca se debe hacer ), me han sacado por que a buen seguro qeu entre esta semana y la proxima el par deberia tocar los 0.6650 que son los minimos de agosto. 
en fin, perdida en este caso de 179 pips. que se le va a hacer.


----------



## ninaiz (22 Ene 2016)

ten en cuenta que AUD es alcista es decir sube cuando el mercado va bien mientras que CHF y jpy son alcistas cuando corre sangre en el mercado cuidadin españa, con ese par,


----------



## españa profunda (22 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos EUROSTOXX en 2881 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss 2825. el sistema ha dado señal alcista y por eso se entra antes de que hable dragui, por eso tambien se ha puesto el stop muy amplio para evitar que la volatilidad nos saque .

cerramos posicion del EUROSTOXX en 2995 puntos, damos el objetivo por cumplido y aunque a la apertura de las 9 pudiera irse mas arriba preferimos cerrar por que tambien se pueden ir a cerrar el hueco abierto hoy. 
beneficio de 114 puntos.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 09:21 ----------

a ver que tal sale esta, largos en EURUSD en grafico de 5 minutos en 1.0831 stop loss en 1.0820


----------



## ninaiz (22 Ene 2016)

hoy tambien habla draghi? jolin con el tio habla mas que la vieja del visillo,jajajajajaja

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 09:27 ----------

distribuido genero comprado ayer de mañanita,ahora relaxin, o como diantres se diga,


----------



## españa profunda (22 Ene 2016)

a ver que tal sale esta, largos en EURUSD en grafico de 5 minutos en 1.0831 stop loss en 1.0820

cerramos largos EURUSD en 1.0845 , beneficio 14 pips.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 09:48 ----------




ninaiz dijo:


> hoy tambien habla draghi? jolin con el tio habla mas que la vieja del visillo,jajajajajaja
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 09:27 ----------
> 
> distribuido genero comprado ayer de mañanita,ahora relaxin, o como diantres se diga,



ninaiz, creo que hablaba a las 8.45 ,es decir ya ha hablado, pero vamos , me da a mi que por mucho que hable ya no tiene tiron, es mas, creo que tanto yellen como el avisaron , uno de que los mercados estaban sobrevalorados y otro advertia del incremento de la volatilidad en los mercados, asi que mas claro, agua.
El bear market creo que para este año esta instaurado. otra cosa son rebotes que haberlos los habra como es logico.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos EURUSD en grafico de 15 minutos en 1.0843 stop loss en 1.0822


----------



## españa profunda (22 Ene 2016)

salto stop en el EURUSD, perdida de 21 pips. esta operacion me la podia haber ahorrado por que despues de lanzarla me di cuenta del hombre colgado que tenia el par en grafico horario justo en una resistencia lo que le daba , como asi ha sido, muy poca probabilidad a mi operacion.


----------



## ninaiz (22 Ene 2016)

pues todos los pares que manejas te costaran un tiempo muy bueno,podrias dedicarte a un par de pares,sin duda eres una persona muy joven de veinte y pocos,como el chiste aquel que van dos toros uno joven y otro viejo y ven una manada de vacas lozanas encima de una loma y le dice el toro joven ,vamos corriendo y nos tiramos a una y le dice el viejo,no mira vamos despacio y nos tiramos a todos,


----------



## españa profunda (22 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> pues todos los pares que manejas te costaran un tiempo muy bueno,podrias dedicarte a un par de pares,sin duda eres una persona muy joven de veinte y pocos,como el chiste aquel que van dos toros uno joven y otro viejo y ven una manada de vacas lozanas encima de una loma y le dice el toro joven ,vamos corriendo y nos tiramos a una y le dice el viejo,no mira vamos despacio y nos tiramos a todos,



pues si, me lleva tiempo pero bueno, quiero ir dandole a todo de momento y luego si acaso ir descartando. de todas formas se lleva bien, ademas me he puesto a picardear con el eurusd pq necesito hacer algo mientras jeje.
de todas formas tengo algun par analizado en grafico horario y demas,a ver si nos van dando las señales para entrar .
ninaiz , tu te has especializado en algunos en concreto? te lo digo por que como te sorprende que mire tantos pares... por eso lo digo. 

y lo de los veintipocos años? no se por que haces esa reflexion, 

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 15:30 ----------

a ver esta, abrimos largos eurjpy en grafico d 5 minutos en 127.99 stop loss en 127.70

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 16:01 ----------

subimos stop del EURJPY al punto de entrada, 129.99.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 16:07 ----------

se cierra operacion EURJPY en 128.18 , beneficio de 19 pips.


----------



## ninaiz (22 Ene 2016)

No, nunca he echo forex, ha habido de todo, hace 3 años mi especialidad era el futuro nikkei,ahora es mas una operatoria tranquila,saludos,

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 17:03 ----------

cuando hacia nikkei vi que el cadjpy me ayudaba mogollon,el par de cabecera es ese ,pero siempre desde fuera,o


----------



## españa profunda (22 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> No, nunca he echo forex, ha habido de todo, hace 3 años mi especialidad era el futuro nikkei,ahora es mas una operatoria tranquila,saludos,
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 17:03 ----------
> 
> cuando hacia nikkei vi que el cadjpy me ayudaba mogollon,el par de cabecera es ese ,pero siempre desde fuera,o



gracias por el consejo ninaiz, lo tendre en cuenta. 
vamos, que te has cansado de los mercados y has aplicado aquello de : menos es mas, y que razon hay en eso¡¡¡.
donde mas puntos se ganan es en las operaciones de mas largo plazo, pero tambien hay qeu tener el temple y la paciencia de aguantarlas hasta su objetivo, que es lo que veo mas dificil.


----------



## españa profunda (23 Ene 2016)




----------



## españa profunda (25 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, abrimos largos en GBPAUD , en grafico horario en 2.0412 stop loss en 2.0345

---------- Post added 25-ene-2016 at 09:07 ----------

abrimos cortos en GBPJPY en grafico horario en 169.01, stop loss en 170.04

---------- Post added 25-ene-2016 at 09:26 ----------

bajamos stop de GBPJPY a 169.36


----------



## españa profunda (25 Ene 2016)

bajamos stop loss en GBPJPY a punto de entrada en 169.01

---------- Post added 25-ene-2016 at 10:05 ----------

cerramos posicion de GBPAUD en 2.0416, la vela que ha hecho en horario ha quedado por debajo de una resistencia que debia superar y ahora parece que el precio vuelve a tirar para abajo, ya entraremos en otra ocasion. beneficio pirrico de 4 pips.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2016 at 10:14 ----------

abrimos cortos en DAX en 9740 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 9802

---------- Post added 25-ene-2016 at 10:26 ----------

cerramos posicion en GBPJPY en 168.59, beneficio 42 pips.


----------



## p_pin (25 Ene 2016)

Como las últimas semanas sigo atento a la cotización del dax y el oil

En 5 min, tras ver la caída por debajo de 9760, la vela pequeña verde y el petróleo con fuerte presión bajista metí corto en 9763, que cerré con 50 ticks de beneficio

El flojo dato del índice empresarial alemán debería haber tenido posiblemente más relevancia en el precio pero, nada, una vela rápida que no tardó en ser revertida. Es una de las razones por las que me gustan las operaciones muy rápidas, el "mercado" interpreta las noticias como le sale de los hue... así que prefiero pillar rapido "menos", y ver desde la barrera

Ahora mismo me mantengo atento por que no veo nada claro


----------



## españa profunda (25 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Como las últimas semanas sigo atento a la cotización del dax y el oil
> 
> En 5 min, tras ver la caída por debajo de 9760, la vela pequeña verde y el petróleo con fuerte presión bajista metí corto en 9763, que cerré con 50 ticks de beneficio
> 
> ...



el dax tendria que ir a tapar el hueco que dejo el viernes, y el sp de momento esta haciendo el mismo movimiento. veremos a ver por que hay un paron pero parece qeu antes de volver a subir tienen que retroceder un poco. la verdad que no esta muy claro.a esperar toca.


----------



## españa profunda (25 Ene 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> el dax tendria que ir a tapar el hueco que dejo el viernes, y el sp de momento esta haciendo el mismo movimiento. veremos a ver por que hay un paron pero parece qeu antes de volver a subir tienen que retroceder un poco. la verdad que no esta muy claro.a esperar toca.



venga que vamos camino de ello, a ver si se porta bien y no es un chico rebelde, tapamos el hueco y a esperar que nos tiene que decir mario drogas que habla hoy, ooootra vez, a las 19 horas.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2016 at 15:09 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a 9781.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2016 at 15:51 ----------

cerramos operacion del DAX en 9690, beneficio de 50 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (25 Ene 2016)

no se que va a decir mario drogas a las 19 pero el SP tiene para mi dos opciones y las dos, de momento serian alcistas.

1- habla mario drogas y el sp se va a visitar los 1865 y cierra por encima de ese nivel o de 1856 como minimo.

2-habla mario drogas y el sp rompe maximos de hoy, con lo que nos esperariamos mañana o los siguientes dias a que tocase los minimos de hoy para entrar largos.

ahora a esperar toca.


----------



## españa profunda (25 Ene 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> no se que va a decir mario drogas a las 19 pero el SP tiene para mi dos opciones y las dos, de momento serian alcistas.
> 
> 1- habla mario drogas y el sp se va a visitar los 1865 y cierra por encima de ese nivel o de 1856 como minimo.
> 
> ...



pues el SP parece que ha optado por la opcion 1. en principio no se lo que hara en el after pero para mañana puede haber bajadas durante la mañana y posiblemente subir por la tarde. esperemos acontecimientos.


----------



## españa profunda (26 Ene 2016)

buenos dias, ya tenemos al sp en los niveles que comentaba ayer. ahora hay que vigilar el par eurusd, que parece qeu ha roto en horario una cuña al alza, sin embargo en grafico de 4 horas, en principio pinta bajista ( que seria lo mas logico, bolsas arriba y par abajo ), asi que a ver como abren, el dax con su correspondiente hueco, a ver si lo cierra pronto y podemos sacarle algunos puntos.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2016 at 09:36 ----------

abrimos largos DAX en 9587 en grafico de 5 minutos, stop loss en 9560

---------- Post added 26-ene-2016 at 09:52 ----------

subimos stop DAX a 9575

---------- Post added 26-ene-2016 at 09:54 ----------

volvemos a subir stop DAX a 9583, esperemos que no nos saquen.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2016 at 09:59 ----------

cerramos largos DAX en 9621 , beneficio de 34 puntos.aunque el precio posiblemente vaya a tapar el hueco, es posible que haya una reversion del precio y al ser una operacion en grafico pequeño consideramos que la ganancia obtenida es optima para el tiempo que se ha estado en el mercado.


----------



## españa profunda (26 Ene 2016)

tal y como lo esta haciendo el eurusd, pienso que vamos a tener tarde alcista. a ver si se cumple y lo aprovechamos.


----------



## españa profunda (26 Ene 2016)

a las 16 horas dato importante a priori de confianza del consumidor en usa. este dato deberia generar volatilidad en los mercados y que el sp500 volviera a la zona de 1870 y desde ahi coger impulso para seguir subiendo. veremos que pasa.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2016 at 15:59 ----------

abrimos cortos en CHFJPY en grafico horario en 116.34 stop loss en 116.63


----------



## españa profunda (26 Ene 2016)

bajamos stop de CHFJPY a punto de entrada en 116.34


----------



## ninaiz (26 Ene 2016)

ppues ya tenemos peazo gap al alza para mañana,mensaje enviado a las 18,20 horas por cierto,


----------



## españa profunda (26 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> ppues ya tenemos peazo gap al alza para mañana,mensaje enviado a las 18,20 horas por cierto,



donde ninaiz en el ibex el gap? pues no se por que no lo sigo mucho pero tanto sp como dax deberian retroceder un poco para seguir subiendo.

el 1880 del sp500 seria a priori buena zona para abrir largos, yo le espero por ahi. 
no se si mañana o pasado habla yellen con lo que eso supone.


----------



## ninaiz (26 Ene 2016)

si ibex y europa si


----------



## españa profunda (26 Ene 2016)

bajamos stop de CHFJPY a punto de entrada en 116.34
salto stop que teniamos en punto de entrada asi que operacion en tablas.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2016 at 19:17 ----------




ninaiz dijo:


> si ibex y europa si



veremos mañana a ver.cierto es que cadjpy ha superado maximos de ayer.


----------



## españa profunda (27 Ene 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> donde ninaiz en el ibex el gap? pues no se por que no lo sigo mucho pero tanto sp como dax deberian retroceder un poco para seguir subiendo.
> 
> el 1880 del sp500 seria a priori buena zona para abrir largos, yo le espero por ahi.
> no se si mañana o pasado habla yellen con lo que eso supone.



buenos dias, el sp500 visito como se comento la zona de 1880, de todas formas, en mi sistema, el aspecto tecnico de subida se ha estropeado un poco asi que habra que tener paciencia.

el dax podria volver a tocar los 9730 y en un segundo nivel los 9670. esta ultima cota creo que no la deberia perder si seguimos pensando en un mercado al alza. veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (27 Ene 2016)

abrimos cortos en EURJPY, en grafico de 5 minutos en 128,45 stoploss en 128.57

---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 10:19 ----------

salto el stop en EURJPY, perdida de 12 pips.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 10:22 ----------

abrimos largos en AUDUSD en 0.7635 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss en 0.7021


----------



## españa profunda (27 Ene 2016)

en el par en el que estamos dentro, el AUDUSD, en grafico de 4 horas esta a punto de confirmar un hchi, que mandaria al par sobre el 0.7240,es decir, serian 200 pips de ganancia, asi que ojo avizor.


----------



## p_pin (27 Ene 2016)

Sobre el aud, si hoy en la fed, como todos esperan, hay un mensaje de "relajamiento" en las próximas o futuribles subidas de interés, es probable que eso beneficie a todos los pares contra el dólar, es una opinión


----------



## españa profunda (27 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en SP500 en grafico de 30 minutos en 1885.50, stop loss en 1871. esta operacion si el mercado reacciona al alza a las palabras de yellen puede pasar a ser una operacion de algunos dias . veremos.


----------



## ninaiz (27 Ene 2016)

cad-jpy rompiendo,el gap sera mañana of course


----------



## españa profunda (27 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> cad-jpy rompiendo,el gap sera mañana of course



si, mañana puede haber gap , de hecho el sp si no se tuerce puede subir hasta 1980.
esta haciendo la misma figura que el audusd.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 18:28 ----------

subimos stop del SP500 a 1877


----------



## españa profunda (27 Ene 2016)

pues el gatillazo de yellen nos ha sacado de las dos posiciones que iban bastante bien. la verdad quien iba a decir que iban a tirarlo tanto, en fin, 
en AUDUSD salto el stop perdida de 14 pips.
en el SP500 tambien nos salto el stop perdida de 8.5 puntos.


----------



## p_pin (27 Ene 2016)

Son de esos días... me refiero a cuando "parece tan claro" que algo va a pasar y pasa lo contrario, los peces gordos lo saben, han ido vendiendo muy arriba a todos los que pensaban que iban a ganar fácil, al final yo también piqué, y mira que me digo que éstos días desde la barrera...


----------



## españa profunda (27 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Son de esos días... me refiero a cuando "parece tan claro" que algo va a pasar y pasa lo contrario, los peces gordos lo saben, han ido vendiendo muy arriba a todos los que pensaban que iban a ganar fácil, al final yo también piqué, y mira que me digo que éstos días desde la barrera...



totalmente de acuerdo, mira que he pensado que ya tenian que subir lo que han subido y esperaba una bajada pero solo hasta el 1880 que era punto clave y desde ahi subir, pues no, se han ido al 1967 para barrernos a todos y desde ahi empezaran a subir. 
abrimos largos SP500 en 1872.50 stop loss en 1860. a ver si hay remontada y si no creo que habra que plantearse el escenario alcista.veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (28 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos en AUDUSD en 0.7065 en grafico de 4 horas, stop loss en 0.6990.
pensamos que la estructura alcista tanto de este par como del sp500 de momento no se ha roto y que tras el latigazo de ayer continuaran su senda alcista.

creo bastante importante que el dax supere los maximos de ayer pues retrocedio en el 50% de retroceso que lleva desde la bajada de abril de 2015. el punto clave a superar seria los 9910, que, de hacerlo asi, lo podria llevar al 10570 que es el retroceso 61.8.veremos.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 09:14 ----------

abrimos largos CADJPY en grafico de 4 horas en 84.46 stop loss en 83.30

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 09:30 ----------

subimos stop SP500 a 1866.


----------



## españa profunda (28 Ene 2016)

el sp500 esta rebotando en un soporte clave para no perder la directriz alcista . ademas en grafico de 30 minutos se puede ver una posible no confirmacion de un hch que estaba en formacion, lo cual siempre es alcista.
hay dato importante a las 14.30 que hara que el precio coja una tendencia mas definida.
yo me inclino de momento por la tendencia alcista, el grafico d 4 horas asi lo indica de momento.
cerrar la vela que ha comenzado ahora en grafico de 30 minutos por encima de 1880 seria buena señal en principio.
solo nos queda esperar y ver.


----------



## ninaiz (28 Ene 2016)

pues el cadjpy esta endemoniado,no entiendo porque no tira esto,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## españa profunda (28 Ene 2016)

en SP500 subimos stop loss hasta punto de entrada 1872.50

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 15:29 ----------




ninaiz dijo:


> pues el cadjpy esta endemoniado,no entiendo porque no tira esto,,,,,,,,,,



pues no lo se ninaiz, aunque si me estoy dando cuenta que el dax es el que marca la pauta, hasta que este indice no supere el 9910 no va a haber consistencia en la subida. fijate ahora en grafico de 30 minutos que vela mas fea esta haciendo.
lo dicho, a esperar y a ver si confirma esta tarde la rotura aunque de momento le veo debil.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 15:33 ----------

si el sp500 cumple con la figura que acaba de romper, que es un triangulo, el posible objetivo de este indice serian los 1935. a ver si lo cumple.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 16:20 ----------

cerramos posicion del AUDUSD en 0.7107, sobre esa cota tiene varias resistencias en grafico que de momento le puede costar, beneficio de 43 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (28 Ene 2016)

subimos stop del CADJPY a punto de entrada, 84.46. hoy vamos de segurola que no quiero que me pase lo que ayer jeje.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 16:32 ----------

pues nos sacaron del CADJPY en el punto de entrada y del SP500 tambien. menuda rotura falsa ha hecho el sp del triangulo.

ya decia que el dax era el que llevaba la pauta. creo que ese 9910 del dax va a ser muy dificil de superar en el corto plazo. veremos.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 16:41 ----------

abrimos largos en SP500 en 1970 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 1958. volvemos a entrar por que en grafico de 4 horas sigue alcista, ademas ha ido a buscar la linea de tendencia bajista rota que pasaba ahora por el 1865 desde el cual el precio ha rebotado. ademas el dax tambien esta rebotando en el mismo sitio y ademas de paso ha tapado dos huecos que tenia pendientes de tapar. veremos a ver que pasa.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 17:18 ----------

subimos stop del SP500 a 1862


----------



## españa profunda (28 Ene 2016)

subimos el stop del SP500 a punto de entrada en 1970.


----------



## españa profunda (29 Ene 2016)

abrimos largos DAX en grafico de 5 minutos en 9755 stop loss en 9717

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 09:46 ----------

salto el stop en DAX, perdida de 38 puntos.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 10:05 ----------

abrimos largos DAX en grafico de 5 minutos en 9749 stop loss en 9706


----------



## p_pin (29 Ene 2016)

Yo en el dax veo una pequeña directriz intradiaria bajista, veremos si se respeta...


----------



## españa profunda (29 Ene 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> subimos el stop del SP500 a punto de entrada en 1970.



logicamente no era 1970 si no 1870. cerramos la posicion del SP500 en 1899, beneficio de 29 puntos.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 11:14 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Yo en el dax veo una pequeña directriz intradiaria bajista, veremos si se respeta...



si, creo que vas a llevar razon, de hecho acabo de cerrar la posicion que tenia abierta en el sp500.

en las operaciones del dax en las dos de hoy me ha pasado lo mismo, me he precipitado y el sistema no habia dado todas las señales qeu debe de dar , y todo por miedoa que se disparase el precio hacia arriba y me quedase fuera con cara de tonto.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 11:15 ----------

abrimos largos DAX en grafico de 5 minutos en 9749 stop loss en 9706

nos salto el stop en DAX, perdida de 43 puntos.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ene 2016)

La verdad es que leer el foro a veces provoca ese tipo de sensaciones, con tanto forero anunciando subidas-bajadas meteóricas, nos deja a veces con cierta ansiedad de si somos los únicos tontos que no vamos a ganar esa subida-bajada de turno... la realidad es que todos los días hay oportunidades, y leer el foro entretiene y se aprende, de unos más que otros, pero intento que todas esas "predicciones" no interfieran en mis operaciones, aunque a veces tb lo hace, me queda por aprender...


----------



## españa profunda (29 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> La verdad es que leer el foro a veces provoca ese tipo de sensaciones, con tanto forero anunciando subidas-bajadas meteóricas, nos deja a veces con cierta ansiedad de si somos los únicos tontos que no vamos a ganar esa subida-bajada de turno... la realidad es que todos los días hay oportunidades, y leer el foro entretiene y se aprende, de unos más que otros, pero intento que todas esas "predicciones" no interfieran en mis operaciones, aunque a veces tb lo hace, me queda por aprender...



leer distintas visiones del mercado siempre es interesante pero es cierto que puede añadir ruido a lo que nosotros estamos viendo. 
el tema mio con las operaciones del dax es que si hago las entradas en graficos de 30 minutos, donde mi sistema muestra una fiabilidad bastante aceptable, el sop loss lo tengo que poner donde cristo dio las tres voces y claro, no me gusta mucho por que una operacion perdedora te puede hacer mas daño del debido. De ahi que reduzca el time frame pero esta claro que a mi no me sale a cuenta, asi que intentare hacer las operaciones en grafico de 30 minutos y aceptar la perdida por que al fin de cuentas , hoy con las tonterias habre perdido cerca de 80 puntos , que seria un stop loss creo que suficiente para el grafico de 30 minutos ganando en seguridad y en no sobreoperar. habra que estudiarlo entonces.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ene 2016)

No sé que le pasa al broker que no me deja meter s-l ni profit... hijosputaaa!

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 12:43 ----------

Hala 50$ perdíos, así no se puede :no:

Lo dejaré por hoy, al fin y al cabo la semana ha sido buena y estoy un poco "saturao"


----------



## ninaiz (29 Ene 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> La verdad es que leer el foro a veces provoca ese tipo de sensaciones, con tanto forero anunciando subidas-bajadas meteóricas, nos deja a veces con cierta ansiedad de si somos los únicos tontos que no vamos a ganar esa subida-bajada de turno... la realidad es que todos los días hay oportunidades, y leer el foro entretiene y se aprende, de unos más que otros, pero intento que todas esas "predicciones" no interfieran en mis operaciones, aunque a veces tb lo hace, me queda por aprender...



H e intentado aportar mis pequeños conocimientos,con un par, que tiene una correlaccion perfecta con los indices el par ya esta en el 30 de diciembre,los indices tambien haran lo mismo en los proximos dias,de todas formas parfa no interferir en tu operativa ,me tomare un descanso indefinido,en este foro,ehhh


----------



## p_pin (29 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> H e intentado aportar mis pequeños conocimientos,con un par, que tiene una correlaccion perfecta con los indices el par ya esta en el 30 de diciembre,los indices tambien haran lo mismo en los proximos dias,de todas formas parfa no interferir en tu operativa ,me tomare un descanso indefinido,en este foro,ehhh



No seas sensible hombre, o

No me refería a este hilo, como decia el forero españaprofunda, toda opinión es bienvenida, pero debemos evitar "operar con ideas o planes de otros", eso creo yo. Y me explico mejor, a veces puede ser que leer a varias personas decir que tal "índice" va a subir, nos puede condicionar a entrar en algo que no teníamos planeado y puede tener resultados no previstos, sólo eso.

Buen finde


----------



## españa profunda (29 Ene 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> H e intentado aportar mis pequeños conocimientos,con un par, que tiene una correlaccion perfecta con los indices el par ya esta en el 30 de diciembre,los indices tambien haran lo mismo en los proximos dias,de todas formas parfa no interferir en tu operativa ,me tomare un descanso indefinido,en este foro,ehhh



ninaiz no te lo tomes como algo personal, estoy seguro que no iba por ti. es mas, por lo menos a mi me has dado una vision distinta y valiosa del mercado. si prefieres seguirnos desde la distancia y crees que es lo mejor pues hazlo, pero por mi parte cualquier intervencion o critica con fundamento sera siempre bienvenida y valorada.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 21:36 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> No sé que le pasa al broker que no me deja meter s-l ni profit... hijosputaaa!
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 12:43 ----------
> 
> ...



p-pin, que broker usas? no me parece muy normal, a no ser que tanto profit como stop loss esten muy cerca del punto de entrada por que por lo menos para stop loss si creo que hay en muchos brokers un minimo de puntos.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ene 2016)

No sé que pasó, pero fue algo temporal, lo justo me jodió una operación, en cuanto vi que no me dejaba situarlos dejé de operar y cerré a mano en pérdidas luego más tarde si funcionaba bien y entré a perder alguna operación.. jajaja estoy en fxcm, se supone un buen broker, la verdad no tengo demasiada queja


----------



## Rendal (1 Feb 2016)

Hola a todos y especialmente a españaprofunda
es frecuente ver en los foros lo que la gente a hecho, pero no lo que va a hacer
enhorabuena y adelante
saludos
PD. cuando ganas 1 punto, significa que has ganado 1 euro, 5 euros, 25 euros?


----------



## españa profunda (1 Feb 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Hola a todos y especialmente a españaprofunda
> es frecuente ver en los foros lo que la gente a hecho, pero no lo que va a hacer
> enhorabuena y adelante
> saludos
> PD. cuando ganas 1 punto, significa que has ganado 1 euro, 5 euros, 25 euros?



gracias rendal por tus animos ,espero que te pases por aqui y que tambien participes. todos tenemos que aprender algo de otros.

respecto a la pregunta, pues depende del subyacente. 
en forex que es en lo que menos tiempo llevo voy con muy poco, microlotes solo .
En dax suelo ir como mucho con dos euros el punto y en eurostoxx y sp si que el multiplilcador es mas alto pero si no me equivoco, de momento nunca mayor que 5,


----------



## Rendal (1 Feb 2016)

Si me permites otro punto de vista te lo daré encantado
mas o menos funcionaba como tu, varios derivados y en DAX 1 euro por punto
conclusión, no avanzaba, cuando ganaba, ganaba poco y cuando perdía, perdía poco, bueno un poco mas que cuando ganaba, el único beneficiado, era el bróker
conclusión, me centre solo en el DAX, digamos que me especialice, pase a de cfds a futuros, comisión mas barata y afortunadamente ahora tengo ingresos regulares aceptables
Saludos


----------



## españa profunda (1 Feb 2016)

resultados mes de ENERO :

FOREX: perdida en el mes de 308 pips. personalmente creo que son muchos pips perdidos por lo que es posible que cambiemos el marco temporal de operaciones a diario, asi, intentaremos estar en menos posiciones y posiblemente se podran estudiar pautas qeu a priori den mas puntos. 

DAX: perdida de 4 puntos. creemos que la operativa aqui ha sido en general buena, salvo el ultimo dia, que se hicieron dos operaciones malas en graficos menores y otra operacion que se intento buscar un suelo. estas tres operaciones si no las hubieramos hecho nos hubieramos ahorrado unos 180 puntos de perdida. esperamos aprender y que estos fallos no se repitan.

SP500: beneficio de 23 puntos. buenas operaciones en general,lastima la que fallamos con yellen que la teniamos en positivo mucho tiempo y al final paso a negativa. el mercado es asi y muchas veces es mejor pajaro en mano que ciento volando.

EUROSTOXX: beneficio de 100 puntos. pocas operaciones y casi todas en graficos mayores. la que mas beneficio dio fue en grafico diario.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 09:55 ----------




Rendal dijo:


> Si me permites otro punto de vista te lo daré encantado
> mas o menos funcionaba como tu, varios derivados y en DAX 1 euro por punto
> conclusión, no avanzaba, cuando ganaba, ganaba poco y cuando perdía, perdía poco, bueno un poco mas que cuando ganaba, el único beneficiado, era el bróker
> conclusión, me centre solo en el DAX, digamos que me especialice, pase a de cfds a futuros, comisión mas barata y afortunadamente ahora tengo ingresos regulares aceptables
> Saludos



si, puede ser que pase eso. de todas formas yo si cumplo con mi sistema, en principio da pocas operaciones a la semana, como mucho en un subyacente, por ejemplo el dax, da 5 señales a la semana y el sistema es el mismo para todos los subyacentes, de ahi que lleve varios indices.
yo tambien queria especializarme en dax pero por ejemplo ahora estoy descubriendo en sp y tambien me parece un indice muy atractivo, nose, creo que es la personalidad de cada uno lo que al final le hace decantarse por uno u otro metodo, pero es para tenerlo en cuenta y sopesarlo.


----------



## españa profunda (1 Feb 2016)

calma chicha, supongo que a la espera del dato del smi americano que sale a las 16 horas.

el sp500 deberia venir a buscar la resistencia rota que ahora hara de soporte en 1902 para, a priori, seguir con la senda alcista.

el dax debil, mientras no supere los 9910 -9950 tiene sesgo bajista.
veremos que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (1 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos SP500 en 1917 stop loss en 1925

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 15:52 ----------

posible objetivo de esta operacion el 1902 donde ademas pasa la linea de tendencia alcista que esta siguiendo el precio para apoyarse. veremos.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 16:04 ----------

bajamos stop SP500 a punto de entrada, 1917.


----------



## p_pin (1 Feb 2016)

Imagino que en tu broker operas futuros de sp? en el mío es un cfds que van ligeramente más arriba
1920 vs 1914 aprox. ahora mismo

Tiene 5 decimales de spread


----------



## españa profunda (1 Feb 2016)

salto el stop en el punto de entrada. pensabamos que con el dato de las cuatro iba a haber mas volatilidad y el precio podria ir rapido mas abajo, no ha sido asi. a esperar.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 16:14 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Imagino que en tu broker operas futuros de sp? en el mío es un cfds que van ligeramente más arriba
> 1920 vs 1914 aprox. ahora mismo
> 
> Tiene 5 decimales de spread



no, es un broker de cfds con 5 decimales o dos cuartos d punto de spread, el mio marca ahora de cotizacion 1920.75


----------



## españa profunda (2 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, abrimos cortos EURUSD en grafico de 5 minutos en 1.0903 stoploss en 1.0914

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 09:05 ----------

bajamos stop del EURUSD a 1.0910

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 09:30 ----------

en EURUSD salto el stop loss , perdida de 7 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Feb 2016)

el dax esta en una buena zona para intentar unos largos, esperaremos a ver que hacen pero esto puede ser un suelo que ayude al dax a superar el 9910-9950 siempre que el sp500 acompañe.
esperamos que el sp500 retroceda hasta la zona del 1912 mas omenos y ahi se podrian intentar los largos tanto en dax como en sp. esperar y ver.


----------



## p_pin (2 Feb 2016)

A mi ayer me pareció un día raro, el oil despeñándose y el sp por la tarde subiendo, y el dax acompañando, posiblemente lo que vemos hoy es el "castigo" que tuvo que haber ayer

Veo que el petróleo sigue cuesta abajo, mientras no se detenga un poco la verdad que se me hace difícil ver subidas, hoy miraré con calma en busca de oportunidades de corto y rápido recorrido que ayer tuve un día muy estresante


----------



## españa profunda (2 Feb 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> A mi ayer me pareció un día raro, el oil despeñándose y el sp por la tarde subiendo, y el dax acompañando, posiblemente lo que vemos hoy es el "castigo" que tuvo que haber ayer
> 
> Veo que el petróleo sigue cuesta abajo, mientras no se detenga un poco la verdad que se me hace difícil ver subidas, hoy miraré con calma en busca de oportunidades de corto y rápido recorrido que ayer tuve un día muy estresante



pues si, viendo los graficos, si esto va a subir con fuerza, creo que tienen que dar otro "susto" para abajo, por eso, a pesar de que el sp ha rebotado en la zona que tenia prevista no he abierto posiciones hasta que no supere la linea de tendencia bajista que formo desde maximos de ayer.

no estar en el mercado tambien es una posicion, a veces lamejor.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Feb 2016)

vamos a jugar a bolsa ficcion. imaginamos que tanto dax y sp se van para abajo pero en la misma vela de por ejemplo 30 minutos hacen un martillo y despues para arriba.
si hiciera eso el sp donde esta ahora mismo creo que serian un sitio idoneo para largos. vamos a ver.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 16:10 ----------

abrimos largos SP500 en 1908, en grafico de 30 minutos. stop loss en 1894.
el precio ha llegado a la directriz alcista que traia desde el 20 de enero, con lo cual puede ser buen punto para seguir subiendo a mas largo plazo.
recordemos que el sp500 tiene la tendencia alcista mas vigorosa que el dax.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Feb 2016)

subimos el stop loss del SP500 a 1897

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 18:18 ----------

salto el stop en el sp500 perdida de 11 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos en EURCHF en grafico diario en 1.1114 stop loss en 1.1166


----------



## españa profunda (3 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, puede ser dia complicado hoy. en dax tenemos el soporte muy cerca y es una tentacion no ir a tocarlo , sin embargo el sp500 en grafico de 4 horas sigue mostrando cierta fortaleza para seguir subiendo si bien es cierto que el grafico se ha deteriorado un poco.
iremos viendo durante la sesion cual es la fuerza dominante pero a usa sigo viendole fuerte. ya veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (3 Feb 2016)

al dax le cuesta superar una pequeña resistencia sobre los 9540, cuando se tenga que enfrentar a la de 9600 buff . sin embargo el sp500 ya esta por encima de la linea de tendencia de 4 horas que perdio ayer. seguimos esperando a ver si nos dejan entrar por algun lado.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2016 at 10:34 ----------

abrimos cortos DAX en 9508 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss 9555

---------- Post added 03-feb-2016 at 10:42 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a 9512

---------- Post added 03-feb-2016 at 10:47 ----------

cerramos cortos del DAX en 9468, beneficio de 40 puntos.


----------



## p_pin (3 Feb 2016)

Que buenas esas operaciones rápidas en pocos minutos son las que me gustan
Pero al igual que en Enero las detectaba, esta semana me está costando entro "a pie cambiado", no sé si se me fue la inspiración, o es que nunca la tuve jajaja


----------



## españa profunda (3 Feb 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Que buenas esas operaciones rápidas en pocos minutos son las que me gustan
> Pero al igual que en Enero las detectaba, esta semana me está costando entro "a pie cambiado", no sé si se me fue la inspiración, o es que nunca la tuve jajaja



creo que son rachas y mas que eso, moverse con el timing del mercado, que es lo mas dificil.
yo a veces lo comparo con estar en un baile y que te toque bailar no solo con la mas fea, si no con la mas pura e intransigente y cuando se te va la mano un poco por debajo )))) o cuando la pisas levemente el pie te mete un guantazo que lo ha escuchado todo el baile.

por eso, muchas veces, cuando se cumple tu target de puntos es mejor salirse que a lo mejor esperar por que nunca sabes a ciencia cierta que va a hacer el mercado el proximo minuto.


----------



## españa profunda (3 Feb 2016)

pues al final la primera opcion que comentabamos esta mañana es la que se ha dado.
mucha volatilidad por la tarde y se ha optado por estar de miranda ( ninaiz te cojo el palabro que me gusto, jeje).

mañana discurso de dragui a las 9 ( le van a hacer madrugar y todo ), estando el mercado en una resistencia importante y tambien si rebota pudiera darse un doble suelo, veremos pero el sp500 tiene ahora sesgo bajista con importante resistencia en el 1886.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Feb 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos cortos en EURCHF en grafico diario en 1.1114 stop loss en 1.1166



pues nos salto el stop , perdida de 52 pips. dragui haciendo de las suyas, seguro que despues mete un arreon pabajo cojonudo pero a unos cuantos ya nos han sacado seguro.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 09:16 ----------

vamos a ver si el rebote de ayer de ultima hora era el bueno o solo era una barrida de cortos. 
de momento el sp500 en grafico de 4 horas sigue bajista, para que cambiara la tendencia tendria que superar el indice los 1930. veremos.
no lo estan poniendo facil desde luego.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 10:04 ----------

abrimos cortos SP500 en grafico de 5 minutos en 1910.50 stop loss en 1915.50


----------



## españa profunda (4 Feb 2016)

bajamos stop SP500 a 1913.50

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 10:23 ----------

cerramos posicion del SP500 en 1090.50 , beneficio 1 punto. he cerrado en cuanto he visto para no cerrar en negativo por que la entrada de esta operacion no era buena, la he visto tarde y he entrado y al final pues casi lo comido por lo servido.
de todas formas en estos time frames tan cortos por lo que veo el target son 5 puntos en este indice mas o menos, pero nos viene bien para ir cogiendole el tranquillo y algun dia meter mas lotes.


----------



## p_pin (4 Feb 2016)

Yo al mínimo atisbo de duda en una operación que va en ganancias prefiero cerrar aunque sea con mínima ganancia antes que esperar a que salte el stop-loss

LLevamos una semana muy jodida para operar, al menos estos zig-zag tan pronunciados no me gustan nada


----------



## españa profunda (4 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 15 minutos en 9485 stop loss 9530

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 11:22 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Yo al mínimo atisbo de duda en una operación que va en ganancias prefiero cerrar aunque sea con mínima ganancia antes que esperar a que salte el stop-loss
> 
> LLevamos una semana muy jodida para operar, al menos estos zig-zag tan pronunciados no me gustan nada



es cierto, lo estan poniendo jodido de coj.ones. ten en cuenta donde estamos y es que en estos niveles o hay un poco de respiro o se abren directamente las puertas del averno, jejeje.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 11:35 ----------

cerramos DAX en 9480 . beneficio de 5 puntos. no lo veo nada claro, ademas, en grafico de 30 minutos no acompañaba mucho y deberia de haber caido creo con mas fuerza para intentar dejarla correr. nada, que nos tienen acojonaos,, jejejeje.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Feb 2016)

desde estos precios tanto el dax como el sp deberian rebotar a zona de 9385 dax y 1915 el sp.
veremos a ver si nos dejan hacer alguna operacion, ya que me he perdido lo mejor de esta mañana , y lo peor es la posicion que tenia abierta en buen sitio y la he cerrado muy pronto. 
bueno, a ver que pasa.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 16:20 ----------

pues el sp500 ya llego a los 1915. el dax va un poco mas retrasado, a ver si llega o que hace.


----------



## p_pin (4 Feb 2016)

Tú lo has dicho, yo la sensación de "acojone" la tengo, si es eso lo que querían conseguir, yo tengo muchas dudas, en la actual caída del sp en cualquier otra ocasión no habría tenido dudas en entrar... ahora estoy mirandola con un "mecachis"

Al menos el corto que tenía en oil parece que está recuperando lo perdido


----------



## españa profunda (4 Feb 2016)

espera a mañana p-pin que puede ser un viernes negro no, pero bastante rojo. como le de al sp por tirarse para abajo que esta marcando un hch en 4 horas. 
mañana veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (5 Feb 2016)

de momento los indices en los niveles de ayer,me sorprende que el sp500 enel after haya estado totalmente plano.sigue indicando que o nos vamos arriba de verdad o para abajo con fuerza. esperar y ver.


----------



## p_pin (5 Feb 2016)

Es que el tamaño de las velas (dax) en 5 min, más de 30 puntos y alternas no me da ninguna confianza, parece que están barriendo constantemente


----------



## españa profunda (5 Feb 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Es que el tamaño de las velas (dax) en 5 min, más de 30 puntos y alternas no me da ninguna confianza, parece que están barriendo constantemente



si. estamos en zona importante. aunque ya ha salido el dato de las 14.30, creo que es mejor esperar a partir de las 4 para ver por donde tiran, ahora mucha volatilidad . 
pienso que para donde vayamos va a ser un tramo importante en unos dias, veremos.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 14:37 ----------

los indices bajan y el eurusd no sube, me da que al final se da todo la vuelta. el eurusd si quiere hacer una subida sana lo mejor seria que bajase a apoyarse en la directriz que rompio el miercoles creo.


----------



## españa profunda (5 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9368 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss 9420


----------



## p_pin (5 Feb 2016)

El dato usa ha sido una mezcla, malos datos de creación de empleo, pero la tasa ha bajado una décima.

No es bueno para las bolsas, pero sí para el dólar que ha parado la sangría de éstos últimos días...

Pd parece que índices van abajo, yo doy mi semana por finiquitada, la más sufrida en lo que va de año, al menos con ganancias


----------



## españa profunda (5 Feb 2016)

cerramos cortos DAX en 9341, beneficio de 27 puntos.


----------



## p_pin (5 Feb 2016)

Buena y rápida eh ajjaja ideal para un viernes por la tarde


----------



## españa profunda (5 Feb 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> El dato usa ha sido una mezcla, malos datos de creación de empleo, pero la tasa ha bajado una décima.
> 
> No es bueno para las bolsas, pero sí para el dólar que ha parado la sangría de éstos últimos días...
> 
> Pd parece que índices van abajo, yo doy mi semana por finiquitada, la más sufrida en lo que va de año, al menos con ganancias



me alegro de que la hayas solventado bien. ha sido una semana complicada si.
creo que al cierre de hoy va a venir lo mejor.
la semana proxima puede ser interesante y espero que mas despejada que esta.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 17:03 ----------

abrimos cortos AUDCAD en 0.9815 en grafico diario, stop loss en 0.9915


----------



## españa profunda (8 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, el dax esta cerrando el hueco con el que ha abierto esta mañana. creo que si pierde los minimos del viernes habra un tramo bajista importante. de todas formas hay que tener cuidado por que en cualquier momento te forman un reversal y te sacan a la minima.
esperaremos a ver que hacen.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Feb 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenos dias, el dax esta cerrando el hueco con el que ha abierto esta mañana. creo que si pierde los minimos del viernes habra un tramo bajista importante. de todas formas hay que tener cuidado por que en cualquier momento te forman un reversal y te sacan a la minima.
> esperaremos a ver que hacen.



pues el tramo bajista importante se ha producido pero por circunstancias externas al mercado no ha podido ser cogido.
espero que lo hayais aprovechado y cuidado que desde aqui puede venir un rebote por que en semanal es zona de soporte donde el precio ha aguantado.
veremos a ver que hacey es importante el cierre de hoy a ver si consolida la ruptura del nivel.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Feb 2016)

abrimos largos EUROSTOXX en 2816 en grafico horario, stop loss en 2790.

si esta operacion se desarrolla como esperamos, el objetivo esta claro, el soporte perdido esta mañana que pasa por el 2855 mas omenos.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Feb 2016)

nos salto el stop en EUROSTOXX, perdida de 26 puntos, aunque sigo pensando que tiene que rebotar en estos niveles, pero bueno, es lo que pasa con las operaciones contratendencia, qeu si coges el rebote son puntos rapidos y si no pues nada, a esperar a otra.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Feb 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> pues el tramo bajista importante se ha producido pero por circunstancias externas al mercado no ha podido ser cogido.
> espero que lo hayais aprovechado y cuidado que desde aqui puede venir un rebote por que en semanal es zona de soporte donde el precio ha aguantado.
> veremos a ver que hacey es importante el cierre de hoy a ver si consolida la ruptura del nivel.



al final el sp500 cumplio con el hch queestaba formando en grafico de 4 horas. es importante resaltar que el objetivo teorico de esta figura son los 1780 mas o menos, asi que todavia le queda tramo a la baja. veremos si lo hace todo esta semana o ahora que ha roto se lo toma con mas calma.
esperar y ver. lastima que la operacion buena de hoy se me haya escapado, quele vamos a hacer. mañana sera otro dia.


----------



## españa profunda (9 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, parece que hoy los mercados se van a tomar un respiro, el sp500 parece que tiene ganas de subir y hacer pullback a la neckline rota. si es asi, posible objetivo de subida los 1870-1880 donde tiene una fuerte resistencia. 
si llega ahi, creo que seria un buen sitio para cortos en swing.


----------



## españa profunda (9 Feb 2016)

abrimos largos SP500 en 1847.75 stop loss en 1837. a ver si desde aqui si no nos sacan podemos llegar al posible objetivo de los 1870. esperar y ver.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2016 at 10:47 ----------

abrimos largos DAX en 8940 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss en 8880

---------- Post added 09-feb-2016 at 11:39 ----------

abrimos largos DAX en 8940 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss en 8880


cerramos largos DAX en 8982. aunque es posible que a lo largo del dia el indice vaya mas arriba,no lo veo tan fuerte como el sp500 y preferimos asegurar en una operacion contratendencia. beneficio 42 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (9 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos AUDCAD en 0.9815 en grafico diario, stop loss en 0.9915


bajamos stop loss AUDCAD a 98.90


----------



## españa profunda (9 Feb 2016)

abrimos largos SP500 en 1847.75 stop loss en 1837. a ver si desde aqui si no nos sacan podemos llegar al posible objetivo de los 1870. esperar y ver.

salto el stop en el SP500, perdidad de 10.75 puntos. si no es un movimiento para barrer posiciones largas y hacer saltar stops el escenario alcista se complica. iremos viendo.


----------



## ninaiz (9 Feb 2016)

pues por primera vez en muchisimo tiempo el cad-jpy no me sirve de nada,el sx7p tira de europa a minimos del 2009 y si para en esos niveles contento,a ver si el vix pega un estiron importante para arriba y se produce una capitulacion lo demas esto esta negro


----------



## españa profunda (9 Feb 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> pues por primera vez en muchisimo tiempo el cad-jpy no me sirve de nada,el sx7p tira de europa a minimos del 2009 y si para en esos niveles contento,a ver si el vix pega un estiron importante para arriba y se produce una capitulacion lo demas esto esta negro



pues la verdad que si, se esta descorrelacionando respecto a los indices. vaya y yo que pensaba que tenia un magnifico indicador adelantado::.

de todas formas fijate , el sp casi cumple con el objetivo que le tenia marcado esta mañana, eso si, lo ha hecho al reves, nos ha sacado y luego ha subido como un cohete hacia arriba. ahora esta por esas cotas de 1870 aunque todavia no ha llegado pero se puede decir qeu no ha fallado, ademas le queda media horita que si quieren lo llevan ahi en un plis plas.
sigo pensando que esa zona de 1870-1880 es buena para intentar un swing, lo que pasa es que la volatilidad te puede estropear cualquier escenario y ademas creo que mañana o el jueves habla yellen.
habra que seguir atentos.


----------



## españa profunda (10 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, parece que los indices quieren seguir con las subidas de ayer, veremos lo que puede durar el movimiento, aunque la conferencia de yellen hoy a las 16 como siempre dara mucha volatilidad a los mercados.

vigilaremos el dax si sube por encimma de 9070 para intentar hacer una operacion alcista.

sigo pensando que el sp500 tiene que ir a los 1880 , eso si , dentro claramente de su tendencia bajista. vamos a ver.


----------



## españa profunda (10 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 15 minutos en 9038, stop loss en 9078.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 10:30 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a punto de entrada en 9038. a ver si con un poco de suerte esta operacion nos da un recorrido bueno. no seria descabellado

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 10:43 ----------

al final operacion del DAX en tablas. otra vez sera.


----------



## españa profunda (10 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9090 stop loss en 9110

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 11:45 ----------

cerramos cortos en 9075, beneficio de 15 puntos. era scalping.


----------



## españa profunda (10 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos SP500 en grafico de 5 minutos en 1862 stop loss en 1868

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 15:14 ----------

bajamos stop sp500 a punto de entrada en 1862

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 15:20 ----------

nos sacaron otra vez en el punto de entrada. otra en tablas.


----------



## españa profunda (10 Feb 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos cortos AUDCAD en 0.9815 en grafico diario, stop loss en 0.9915
> 
> 
> bajamos stop loss AUDCAD a 98.90



nos salta el stop del AUDCAD, perdida de 75 pips, pero aqui la c.agada ha sido monumental por no poner un take profit y por no poder estar totalmente pendiente delmercado. hubieramos sacado unos 100 pips que era el objetivo.

no se puede estar en todos los sitios a la vez. habra que pensar que hacemos.


----------



## españa profunda (10 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos SP500 en grafico de 5 minutos en 1862,stop loss en 1867

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 20:42 ----------

cerramos cortos SP500 en 1858, beneficio 4 puntos.


----------



## p_pin (10 Feb 2016)

Bueno yo sigo vivo en la semana, suelo ser bastante permisivo con los stop y eso hace que aumente las probabilidades de ganar las operaciones, también hace que las que pierdo sean de mayor importe...

Por otro lado que putada lo del audcad, yo lo primero que hago al abrir una operación es poner el profit, antes que el stop

Si la pérdida sirve para que el error no se repita bienvenida sea... es lo que me digo yo


----------



## españa profunda (11 Feb 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Bueno yo sigo vivo en la semana, suelo ser bastante permisivo con los stop y eso hace que aumente las probabilidades de ganar las operaciones, también hace que las que pierdo sean de mayor importe...
> 
> Por otro lado que putada lo del audcad, yo lo primero que hago al abrir una operación es poner el profit, antes que el stop
> 
> Si la pérdida sirve para que el error no se repita bienvenida sea... es lo que me digo yo



una de las cosas que he aprendido a base de palos, como todo en la vida, ha sido a intentar poner el stop holgado aun a riesgo de que, como dices, la perdida sea mayor, pero es que el precio tiene que fluctuar, nos guste o no, y muchas veces nos han sacado de una operacion que al final era ganadora por poner el stop ajustado. creo que haces bien en poner el stop holgado.

y lo de poner el profit antes que el stop jejeje, esta bien, pero primero habra que poner muy bien el stop y ya seguido el profit. intentare hacerte caso para que no me vuelva a ocurrir.

a todo esto hoy vuelve a hablar yellen, no se que dira pero creo que cada vez las palabras de yellen y dragui tienen menos impacto en los mercados , a no ser que suelten un bombazo claro. veremos a ver qeu pasa hoy.


----------



## españa profunda (11 Feb 2016)

pues no me esperaba esta apertura tan salvaje hoy, jeje, los 8575 del dax cada vez mas cerca, donde si creo que tiene que producirse un rebote de cierta importancia, siempre dentro de la tendencia bajista.


----------



## p_pin (11 Feb 2016)

Yo lo que creo es que el mercado sólo espera de Yellen o Draghi "más madera", QE, intereses bajos,... lo demás le da igual, antes le bastaba con las "promesas" ahora lo quiere, y lo quiere ya


----------



## españa profunda (11 Feb 2016)

abrimos largos SP500 en 1813.50 en grafico horario, stop loss en 1799.

vamos a ver si desde aqui y con yellen por medio hacen un tramo alcista para llevarlo al 1830 , que es el soporte roto hoy. alea iacta est.


----------



## españa profunda (11 Feb 2016)

se cierran largos en SP500 en 1814.50, beneficio 1 punto. al final en cuanto ha pegado ese arreon he cerrado, no me gustaba que hubiera ido por debajo de las dos velas anteriores que parecian marcar un pequeño suelo. 
ademas el limite de la operacion en teoria estaba demasiado cerca que eran los 1820 y no compensaba mucho tener el stop tan alejado para esos puntos.
creo que la entrada a medida que pasaba el tiempo vas viendo que no era la idonea. a esperar y ver.


----------



## españa profunda (11 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 8829 stop loss 8860

---------- Post added 11-feb-2016 at 16:32 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a 8840

---------- Post added 11-feb-2016 at 16:34 ----------

cerramos DAX en 8816. beneficio de 13 puntos.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2016 at 16:37 ----------

mal cerrada esta operacion deberia de haber cerrado en 8800 mas o menos , que es donde tenia el soporte e iba sobrevendido en grafico de 1 minuto. al menos sumamos pero se quedan puntos por el camino que a la larga suman.


----------



## españa profunda (12 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 8840 , stop loss en 8880.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2016 at 10:18 ----------

nos salto el stop en el DAX, perdida de 40 puntos.


----------



## p_pin (12 Feb 2016)

Creo que el dax va a caer en breve, metí un corto de pequeño lote a ver...

---------- Post added 12-feb-2016 at 10:49 ----------

En 8861, beneficio de 30 ticks me valen

---------- Post added 12-feb-2016 at 10:58 ----------

Pensé que sería "inminente" y no lo ha sido. cierro con 6 puntos pérdida, no me fío que en breve hay datos macro de la zona euro


----------



## españa profunda (12 Feb 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Creo que el dax va a caer en breve, metí un corto de pequeño lote a ver...
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-feb-2016 at 10:49 ----------
> 
> ...



te ha pasado casi igual que a mi, que has visto un posible objetivo hacia abajo,pero de momento hoy no lo quiere hacer. creo que hasta el dato de las 14.30 y la apertura usa esto no se movera mucho mas.

los mercados estan en una zona muy importante, sobre todo el sp500 , si no fijate como ayer en el 1800 entraron para que ese soporte no cayera.
asi que es posible que hoy no haya grandes movimientos ni para un lado ni para otro.
la semana que viene estan ya los chinos conectados, a ver que tal les han sentado las vacaciones y como quieren empezar el nuevo año.


----------



## p_pin (12 Feb 2016)

De momento tenemos intradia una directriz clara alcista donde el precio rebota, pero está chocando por arriba en los niveles 8915 que coincide con la media movil de 200 velas en 15min... para dónde romperá? parece que en breve lo sabremos, el "escopetazo" posiblemente lo de la interpretación de datos usa a las 14.30 como decías


----------



## españa profunda (12 Feb 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> De momento tenemos intradia una directriz clara alcista donde el precio rebota, pero está chocando por arriba en los niveles 8915 que coincide con la media movil de 200 velas en 15min... para dónde romperá? parece que en breve lo sabremos, el "escopetazo" posiblemente lo de la interpretación de datos usa a las 14.30 como decías



de momento ha roto para arriba pero vamos a ver como abren los usa.

el grafico del sp500 esta complicado. si por una parte, como bien dices la tendencia diaria es hacia arriba, en grafico de 4 horas se esta chocando con resistencias importantes que, si quiere romper, creo que tendra que coger impulso e irse hacia atras a la linea de tendencia alcista que pasa por el 1835.

el dax por su parte, si coges los minimos de ayer y haces una proyeccion de impulso por fibonacci, si la cumple deberia de ir al entorno de los 9000. 
mucho cuidado tambien si aqui se da la vuelta el precio del dax por que ahora mismo esta en el 61.8 de la bajada que realizo entre el miercoles por la tarde y ayer jueves.
asi que , como digo , muchas posibilidades abiertas y ninguna completamente clara.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2016 at 16:07 ----------

abro largos DAX en 8886 stop loss en 8860

---------- Post added 12-feb-2016 at 16:18 ----------

se cierra operacion DAX en 8894. beneficio 8 puntos. operacion que era de scalping y al ver que no podia con el 8900 tras varios intentos he optado por coger algun punto.


----------



## españa profunda (12 Feb 2016)

no creo que las subidas en el sp500 vayan mas alla de los maximos de hoy. veremos pero la vela de 4 horas es un hombre ahorcado no lo olvidemos, en tendencia bajista, asi que en principio sera dificil de superar.veremos.


----------



## p_pin (12 Feb 2016)

Se acabó la semana

Balance semanal malo, primera con pérdidas del año (sumando el rendimiento de los 5 días)

Alguien dijo que hay días que la mejor decisión es no operar, jejejej hoy era ese día para mi, pero lo hice... me queda el consuelo que la semana anterior fue buena... ahora a por la siguiente

Buen finde!


----------



## españa profunda (12 Feb 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Se acabó la semana
> 
> Balance semanal malo, primera con pérdidas del año (sumando el rendimiento de los 5 días)
> 
> ...



bueno, eso pasa, hay dias en los que es mejor que el broker no funcione:XX: pero es algo que tenemos que asumir. nos guste o no somos humanos y eso nos hace muchas veces tomar decisiones erroneas.

esta mañana por ejemplo he tenido una de esas, despues analizando todo , tendria que haber lanzado la operacion para largos y no para cortos, pero me precipite y pense que antes de subir tendria un tramo a la baja y no fue asi, pero lo tenemos que asumir e intentar que no vuelva a ocurrir.

disfruta del finde y pasalo bien. el lunes sera otro dia y otra semana para empezar con energias e ilusiones renovadas.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, tenemos a los indices abriendo con un hueco en el dax, y el sp500 ha vuelto a la neck line rota del posible h-c-h que dibujaba en 4 horas con sobrecompra en algunos indicadores.
vamos a ver si podemos sacar provecho de algo.


----------



## españa profunda (16 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, a ver que nos depara hoy el dia. ayer dia plano que no dio practicamente oportunidades. 
vamos a ver hoy si se mueve mas . el dax esta cerca de llegar a la resistencia que pasa por el 9335. seria interesante ver que hace por esa cota si llega para ver la posible fuerza de este impulso alcista. veremos.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 09:10 ----------

abrimos cortos en EURUSD en grafico de 15 minutos en 1.1160, stop loss en 1.1177


----------



## españa profunda (16 Feb 2016)

salto stop en el EURUSD, perdida de 17 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (16 Feb 2016)

parece que de momento han cesado las caidas, seria interesante ver un cierre en minimo 30 minutos del eurostoxx por encima del 2830 ( esta a punto d hacerlo ahora ) y puede que veamos una tarde alcista. veremos.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 13:03 ----------

de todas formas, viendolo ahora el dax deberia de superar los 9190 para poder pensar en nuevas subidas.


----------



## españa profunda (16 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 30 minutos en 9134 stop loss en 9203


----------



## españa profunda (16 Feb 2016)

bajamos stop del DAX a punto de entrada 9134.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 16:11 ----------

cerramos cortos DAX en 9082. beneficio de 52 puntos.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 16:13 ----------

aunque creo que el precio podria llegar a 9048 y como ultimo objetivo a tapar el hueco dejado el lunes, no veo demasiada fuerza para hacerlo de golpe asi que ... puntos en mano jejeje.


----------



## españa profunda (16 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos en SP500 en grafico de 5 minutos en 1875.50 stop loss en 1880.50

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 17:07 ----------

cerramos cortos en SP500 en 1871. beneficio 4.50 puntos.


----------



## ninaiz (16 Feb 2016)

esperare al ibex a niveles de 8600 para cortos, a ver si puede alcanzar ese nivel,con la relajacion del vix que puede bajar a niveles de 21 como lo ves tu?


----------



## españa profunda (16 Feb 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> esperare al ibex a niveles de 8600 para cortos, a ver si puede alcanzar ese nivel,con la relajacion del vix que puede bajar a niveles de 21 como lo ves tu?



pues ninaiz como puse esta mañana mientras el dax no supere los 9190 no veo mas posibilidades de subir. ademas, el movimiento de hoy parece que es un impulso bajista, por que ha corregido hasta el 61.8 y lo llevaria si se cumple el impulso a los 8700 mas o menos.

asi que , de momento a esperar pero parece que la cosa se va a mover para abajo, ademas, el cruce cadjpy en mi sistema tambien esta dando cortos en diario. 
veremos a ver mañana.


----------



## españa profunda (17 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, parece que vamos a volver a las andadas, es decir, dax tiene sesgo bajista y ademas en principio lo corrobora el sesgo alcista del par eurusd.

la perdida del 1880 por parte del sp500 puede dar lugar a caidas con mas recorrido. vamos a ver como abren.


----------



## españa profunda (17 Feb 2016)

pues nada, se nos ha ido una operacion alcista en dax,pero la verdad,, no veia muy claro que pasasen el 9190,cosa que ha hecho del tiron y no nos ha dejado opcion para entrar.
habra que esperar a otra oportunidad.


----------



## españa profunda (18 Feb 2016)

abrimos largos EURUSD en grafico de 30 minutos en 1.1136 stop loss en 1.1120


----------



## españa profunda (18 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos SP500 en 1923.75 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 1930

---------- Post added 18-feb-2016 at 12:19 ----------

salto el stop en el SP500, perdida de 6.25 puntos.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2016 at 12:19 ----------

y tambien salto el stop en el EURUSD, perdida de 16 pips.


----------



## ninaiz (18 Feb 2016)

*sistema automatico de ordenes*

tienes un sistema automatico de ordenes que te lanza las ordenes de forma automatica? o tu ves el mercado y en funcion de lo cual metes tu la orden? operas todo el dia? gracias


----------



## españa profunda (18 Feb 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> tienes un sistema automatico de ordenes que te lanza las ordenes de forma automatica? o tu ves el mercado y en funcion de lo cual metes tu la orden? operas todo el dia? gracias



buenas ninaiz, no es un sistema automatico, meto yo las ordenes conforme al sistema.

opero o estoy pendiente todo el tiempo que puedo.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2016 at 17:10 ----------

parece que la tendencia ha cambiado a sesgo alcista, pero creo que deberan meter otros susto para abajo y acojonar a todas las gacelillas que han entrado en este mini rebote, de paso crean mas acojone y empiezan a subir ellos solitos otra vez desde mas abajo.

de todas formas atencion a las velas que esta haciendo el sp500 en 4 horas.

esto de ahi arriba lo ponia sobre las 12 de hoy, y lo traslado aqui por que puede que se de el escenario. 
por ejemplo, seria una bajada sana que el sp500 bajase al entorno del 1885-1890 para , desde ahi , poder hacer un nuevo impulso alcista.
pero esto como se suele decir es bolsa ficcion ,asi que esperar y ver.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos SP500 en grafico de 1 hora en 1917 , stop loss en 1928.
a ver si de esta operacion no me sacan y podemos ir , si se rompen los minimos d ayer a visitar el 1885 mas o menos. veremos que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9408 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 9485

---------- Post added 19-feb-2016 at 12:45 ----------

bajamos stop loss a punto de entrada en SP500 en 1917.

bajamos stop loss a punto de entrada en DAX en 9408

---------- Post added 19-feb-2016 at 12:52 ----------

cerramos cortos del DAX en 9350. beneficio de 58 puntos.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2016 at 12:53 ----------

pongo un take profit en el SP500 en 1895.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Feb 2016)

cerramos cortos en el SP500 en 102.50, el dax , que parece el director de los movimientos ha llegado a un fibo importante y vemos cada vez mas dificil llegar al take profit puesto, y hemos optado por cerrar con aceptables beneficiios.

beneficios de la operacion 14.50 puntos.


----------



## p_pin (19 Feb 2016)

Veo que hoy se te dio bien. Me alegro.
Yo doy la semana por cerrada, con optimismo tras dos días malos que casi borran las ganancias de inicios de semana, saldo semanal positivo aceptable, seguimos vivos y sumando.
Buen finde!


----------



## españa profunda (19 Feb 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Veo que hoy se te dio bien. Me alegro.
> Yo doy la semana por cerrada, con optimismo tras dos días malos que casi borran las ganancias de inicios de semana, saldo semanal positivo aceptable, seguimos vivos y sumando.
> Buen finde!



pues hoy no ha estado mal no. pero creo que lo mejor es que voy teniendo a los indices en el marco temporal optimo para el sistema.

espero que la semana que viene haga mas operaciones y sobre todo, como me ha pasado el martes o miercoles, no se me escape ninguna operacion.

me alegro que se siga sumando, es lo importante al fin y al cabo. buen finde.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, gap al alza en todos los indices en la apertura, parece que tienen fuerza para seguir con las subidas, vamos a ver que pasa a partir de las 9 y si esto continua o vienen a tapar el hueco dejado.

el sp500 ya en los maximos de la semana pasada. vamos a ver.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos STOXX50 en grafico de 30 minutos en 2926, stop loss en 2950


----------



## españa profunda (23 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, los indices parece que han decidido hoy aprovechar el gap de apertura para relajarse un poquito, cosa que esperaba hicieran ayer tarde, asi que esta vez nos ha favorecido la apertura y bajamos el stop del EUROSTOXX50 a punto de entrada en 2926.

vamos a ver si hay otro tiron a la baja y conseguimos algunos puntos mas.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2016 at 09:23 ----------

cerramos cortos EUROSTOXX en 2902, beneficio de 24 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (23 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9501 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 9565

---------- Post added 23-feb-2016 at 11:29 ----------

bajamos en DAX el stop a punto de entrada en 9501. tendria que romper la linea de tendencia que trae desde el dia 11 de febrero, esta en ello, si es rotura falsa pues lo comido por lo servido. a esperar.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2016 at 12:02 ----------

pues nada, al final me han echado en el punto de entrada en la operacion del DAX, asi que operacion en tablas, otra vez sera .


----------



## españa profunda (23 Feb 2016)

al final el dax ha roto la directriz bajista que traia del 11 de febrero, quizas se entro demasiado pronto, pero el sistema dio entrada , la pena fue ajustar tanto el stop, pero tampoco las tenia todas conmigo. 

ahora lo bueno seria que el precio volviese a testear la directriz perdida y probar cortos por alli. habra que esperar a ver que hacen.


----------



## españa profunda (24 Feb 2016)

abrimos largos DAX en 9326 en grafico de 5 minutos, stop loss en 9298

---------- Post added 24-feb-2016 at 09:47 ----------

subimos stop del DAX a 9310.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2016 at 09:49 ----------

cerramos largos DAX en 9346 beneficio de 20 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (24 Feb 2016)

abrimos largos SP500 en grafico horario en 1891, stop loss en 1877

---------- Post added 24-feb-2016 at 16:45 ----------

subimos stop del SP500 a 1884


----------



## Rafael Sosa (24 Feb 2016)

España profunda tiene merito lo que haces de contar la batalla en directo. En 1905-10 hay resistencia, si la supera en 25 la siguiente, suerte.


----------



## españa profunda (24 Feb 2016)

subo el stop del SP500 a 1886. parece que el rebote se desinfla y con el dato de las 4.30 deberia de haber superado la resistencia en el 1897. esperaremos a ver si hacen la jugada de despues de cerrar europa empiezan a subir solos . ya veremos pero ceñimos stops para intentar perder lo minimo y aprovechar una posible subida. a esperar.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2016 at 17:21 ----------




Rafael Sosa dijo:


> España profunda tiene merito lo que haces de contar la batalla en directo. En 1905-10 hay resistencia, si la supera en 25 la siguiente, suerte.



gracias rafael sosa, la verdad que es un poco engorroso pero me esta siendo muy util para hacer las cosas tal y como dictan los sistemas, es decir sin abrir por pensar que somos mas listos que el mercado.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2016 at 17:53 ----------

volvemos a subir stop del SP500 a punto de entrada en 1891. si llegase a la proxima resistencia en 1910 cerrariamos posicion, es mas, pondre un take profit.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2016 at 18:14 ----------

al final cerramos posicion del SP500 en 1907 beneficio de 16 puntos. no se ha esperado al take profit puesto por que pasaba una directriz bajista cerca del precio del cierre, ademas de estar ya en otra pequeña resistencia y cerca de 1910 . se ha preferido coger ya los puntos ganados y dejar una ficha para el croupier jeje.


----------



## españa profunda (25 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico horario en 9245 stop loss en 9305

---------- Post added 25-feb-2016 at 11:02 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a 9265.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2016 at 11:19 ----------

bajamos el stop del DAX al punto de entrada en 9245, aunque pensamos que la tendencia seguira bajista, los indicadores de tendencia se han vuelto mas indefinidos y parece que le cuesta coger una direccion determinada, asi que optamos por poner el stop en punto de entrada para aprovechar las posibles bajadas y si hay vuelta del indice salir sin perdidas.


----------



## españa profunda (25 Feb 2016)

nos sacaron de la operacion del DAX, mis temores por desgracia fueron ciertos, asi que operacion en tablas.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2016 at 12:25 ----------

abrimos largos DAX en grafico de 5 minutos en 9255 stop loss en 9235


----------



## españa profunda (25 Feb 2016)

cerramos largos DAX en 9262 beneficio 7 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (25 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos SP500 en grafico de 4 horas en 1926.75 stop loss en 1945


----------



## ninaiz (25 Feb 2016)

*parece todo listo para un buen rebote*

cad-jpy tiene una pinta excelenteo


----------



## españa profunda (25 Feb 2016)

pues salto el stop en SP500 , perdida de 18.25 puntos.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2016 at 21:52 ----------




ninaiz dijo:


> cad-jpy tiene una pinta excelenteo



pues a primera pinta en grafico diario asi lo parece, velon de continuacion de un martillo que hizo el dia anterior.
de todas formas, por mi sistema en diario sigue siendo bajista. si vas largo con el par, espero equivocarme


----------



## españa profunda (26 Feb 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 5 minutos en 9544 stop loss en 9564

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 10:47 ----------

salto el stop en DAX, perdida de 20 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (26 Feb 2016)

abrimos largos DAX en grafico horario en 9540 , stop loss en 9498


----------



## españa profunda (26 Feb 2016)

salto el stop en DAX, perdida de 42 puntos.


----------



## Papo de luz (28 Feb 2016)

Hola España profunda, felicidades, muy buen hilo. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Si aceptan "otro punto de vista más del mercado"intentaré poner mis ideas.
Sólo opero DAX.
Saludos


----------



## españa profunda (28 Feb 2016)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Hola España profunda, felicidades, muy buen hilo. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> Si aceptan "otro punto de vista más del mercado"intentaré poner mis ideas.
> Sólo opero DAX.
> Saludos



se bienvenido, papo de luz, todos los puntos de vista son enriquecedores asi que no te cortes y participa. cuatro ojos ven mas que dos.
gracias por las felicitaciones y lo dicho, pon tus ideas que seguro nos vendran bien a todos.


----------



## españa profunda (29 Feb 2016)

buenos dias, abrimos largos en EURUSD en grafico de 4 horas en 1.0951, stop loss en 1.0897. el par en teoria ha roto dos lineas de tendencia bajista que tenia proyectadas y en principio apunta a que el par puede ir al alza.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Feb 2016)

Un cortito en el dax en 9409 hasta 9352
S L en máximos de hoy

---------- Post added 29-feb-2016 at 10:56 ----------

Ya está cerrado con T P


----------



## españa profunda (29 Feb 2016)

salto stop en EURUSD , perdida de 54 pips.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Feb 2016)

Ahora a mirar desde fuera hasta que se decidan hacia dónde van.

---------- Post added 29-feb-2016 at 13:12 ----------

No entro, pero me gusta un corto hasta los 9233 +-


----------



## españa profunda (29 Feb 2016)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Ahora a mirar desde fuera hasta que se decidan hacia dónde van.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-feb-2016 at 13:12 ----------
> 
> No entro, pero me gusta un corto hasta los 9233 +-



si, puede ser buen sitio donde esta ahora con stop sobre los 9450. yo esperare a ver si el sistema me da señal. 
vigila el sp500 que parece que aunque ahora esta en la resistencia del 1940 si la pasa puede irse al 1948 y no deshace la estructura bajista en velas horarias.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Feb 2016)

Teniendo en cuenta que nos queda la apertura americana, yo, desde afuera, ahora me gusta el lado largo. Pero no me da señal, así que a esperanza aguirre


----------



## españa profunda (29 Feb 2016)

cortos DAX en scalping en 9408 stop en 9428

---------- Post added 29-feb-2016 at 16:14 ----------

bajamos stop a punto de entrada en 9408.

---------- Post added 29-feb-2016 at 16:15 ----------

salto el stop del DAX en el punto de entrada, operacion en tablas.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Feb 2016)

A mí ahora me dice largos hasta 9691

Edito:
Acabo de llegar y abriir la plataforma ymiré mal. Todavía no da señal, pero la idea me gusta


----------



## Rafael Sosa (29 Feb 2016)

España profunda y Papo de luz, la cifras y niveles son en futuros, o en gráficos de contado.

Saludos


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Feb 2016)

Yo futuros, 9495 ahora mismo
Yya está dando señal largos. A ver si realmente funciona!!

--

Y de momento en "DEMO"
Ya que me pulí otra minicuenta. El broker lo mínimo que tenía en le dax era 0.10 de contrato y entre eso y las garantías (2%) no podía aguantar practicamente nada cuando el precio retrocedía.
Ahora ofrecen 0.01 de contrato y con una minicuenta creo que se puede sobrevivir!

Saludos


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Feb 2016)

Bueno, si nos quitamos la chaqueta de "trader" y nos ponemos la de "analista" diremos que al no haber noticias importantes en el horario americano eso influyó para que mantivieran el precio en ese nivel y aprovecharon para hacer entrar a más inversores largos y quemarlos con una caída casi al fin de sesión, para mañana abrir al alza y llegar a los miveles anunciados:

(Cualquier cosa menos aceptar que la hemos cagado )


PD Por los pelos, pero tadavía sigue activo el lado largo. Mañana lo sabremos


----------



## españa profunda (29 Feb 2016)

Rafael Sosa dijo:


> España profunda y Papo de luz, la cifras y niveles son en futuros, o en gráficos de contado.
> 
> Saludos



las mias rafael sosa son en cfds.

---------- Post added 29-feb-2016 at 21:53 ----------




Papo de luz dijo:


> Yo futuros, 9495 ahora mismo
> Yya está dando señal largos. A ver si realmente funciona!!
> 
> --
> ...



entonces papo de luz tus cotizaciones es por un broker de cfds tambien, pues entiendo que al ofrecer minilotes seran cfds pues si hay algun broker que oferezca negociar futuros en eurex con minicontratos no lo conozco.
creo que en futuros lo minimo es el minidax que son 5 euros el punto.
corrigeme si me equivoco.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Feb 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> las mias rafael sosa son en cfds.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-feb-2016 at 21:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Sí, tienes razón, es CFD


----------



## españa profunda (1 Mar 2016)

resultados mes de FEBRERO

FOREX: -221 pips. seguimos sin cogerle el punto al forex. creo que se haran operaciones solo en dos pares eurusd y eurjpy, a ver si mejoramos centrandonos mas.

EUROSTOXX : -2 puntos. solo dos operaciones con saldo ligeramente negativo.

SP500: -4 puntos, bastantes operaciones hechas este mes en este subyacente, lastima una operacion que se cerro con bastantes puntos en contra que ha lastrado un poco el resultado.

DAX: +183 puntos. buena operativa en general, a ver si centramos las operaciones en time frames y no hacemos scalping , sobre todo para coger mas puntos en las operaciones.

creo que en el mes de marzo tambien se incluira operativa del activo de moda, el oil, vamos a ver que tal se nos da.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2016 at 10:01 ----------

atentos a la vela que se ha marcado el dax, puede ser de las que llaman, vela sin continuacion, es decir una gran vela , despues de la cual el precio no sigue subiendo y se pueden producir fuertes caidas.

de momento el sp500 ha respetado la directriz bajista en velas horarias y el dax tambien se ha frenado en la directriz alcista que rompio dias atras en velas horarias.
esperaremos a ver que hacen.


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Mar 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> resultados mes de FEBRERO
> 
> FOREX: -221 pips. seguimos sin cogerle el punto al forex. creo que se haran operaciones solo en dos pares eurusd y eurjpy, a ver si mejoramos centrandonos mas.
> 
> ...




Enhorabuena!! 

Yo he vuelto a la demo porque, aparte de haber fundido la minicuenta , quería entrarle a todo lo que se moviera, forex, metales, petróleo, índices etc. hasta que comprendí que mi sistema va bastante mejor con los índices que con todo lo demás.
Ayer no miré el ibex (sólo pensaba en el dax) y sin embargo había dado una muy buena entrada, la misma que culmió el dax hoy.

Lo que estoy haciendo´(entrenando) ahora es centrarme sólo en indices y entrar cuando debo. Si no hay señal, me voy a hacer deporte.
(o a ver poles del cirujano de hierro )

Saludos y muchos pips!!


----------



## españa profunda (1 Mar 2016)

Lo que estoy haciendo´(entrenando) ahora es centrarme sólo en indices y entrar cuando debo. 

eso , papo de luz, parece una tonteria pero es muy importante. lo repito muchas veces por que a mi me ha pasado mucho, creerse mas listo que el mercado suele salir caro.
lo mejor , obedecer a tu sistema y ejecutar, ya esta.


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Mar 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> Lo que estoy haciendo´(entrenando) ahora es centrarme sólo en indices y entrar cuando debo.
> 
> eso , papo de luz, parece una tonteria pero es muy importante. lo repito muchas veces por que a mi me ha pasado mucho, creerse mas listo que el mercado suele salir caro.
> lo mejor , obedecer a tu sistema y ejecutar, ya esta.



Eso me suena de algo, como si ya lo hubiese vivido 

Saludos


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Mar 2016)

Papo de luz dijo:


> A mí ahora me dice largos hasta 9691
> 
> Edito:
> Acabo de llegar y abriir la plataforma ymiré mal. Todavía no da señal, pero la idea me gusta



El TP saltó, esta mañana, en 9645. 
Ahora esperar hasta que llegue a 9685 + - y ver si desde ahí quieren subiir a 10.200 ( a lo largo de esta semana o la próxima) o echar a los que se han subido al carro y bajar algo. Yo espero una señal hacia abajo, si no no entro. 
Recordemos que el viernes hay NFP

Saludos


----------



## Rafael Sosa (1 Mar 2016)

Ese nivel de 10200 que pones, te lo marcas por algo en especial Papo de luz


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Mar 2016)

Rafael Sosa dijo:


> Ese nivel de 10200 que pones, te lo marcas por algo en especial Papo de luz



Eso es una de las ideas. Pero para mí eso es muy largo plazo, por lo tanto lo veo como una posibilidad más. A esperar a ver qué hacen.
Slds
--
Con respecto a lo del nivel en sí: Tengo un container lleno de "Imanes Aker". Lo puse por ahí a ver si funciona


----------



## Rafael Sosa (1 Mar 2016)

Ya, no contemplas HCH invertido


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Mar 2016)

Asiendo un simil de la guardería, yo el A T ni con tu cuenta 

Ahora en serio, no miro figuras chartistas o de A T. Sólo Price Action


----------



## españa profunda (1 Mar 2016)

abro cortos EURJPY en grafico de 15 minutos en 122.77 stop loss 122.99

---------- Post added 01-mar-2016 at 16:02 ----------

salto stop en el EURJPY perdida de 22 pips.


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Mar 2016)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Asiendo un simil de la guardería, yo el A T ni con tu cuenta
> 
> Ahora en serio, no miro figuras chartistas o de A T. Sólo Price Action



Joer, tengo tan asido el troleo en la guardería que me cuesta soltarlo 

Voy por la 498, me faltan 1500 8:8:


----------



## españa profunda (1 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9733 en grafico de 5 minutos, stop loss en 9750. a pesar de estar claramente en tendencia alcista, el precio ha llegado a una resistencia en grafico de 4 horas dsde la cual, vista la subida deberia de descansar ,por lo que intentaremos coger unos puntos. a ver que tal sale.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2016 at 18:04 ----------

salto el stop loss , perdida de 17 puntos.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Mar 2016)

Un corto al dax en 9733.5 
A ver hasta dónde llegan

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 12:14 ----------

En 9688 veremos si deciden continuar hacia abajo o volver hacia arriba


----------



## españa profunda (2 Mar 2016)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Un corto al dax en 9733.5
> A ver hasta dónde llegan
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 12:14 ----------
> ...



iba a poner mas o menos eso, pero estoy esperando que el precio vaya un poco arriba para intentar meterle cortos al dax. a ver que hacen.


----------



## Rafael Sosa (2 Mar 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> iba a poner mas o menos eso, pero estoy esperando que el precio vaya un poco arriba para intentar meterle cortos al dax. a ver que hacen.



cortos abiertos


----------



## españa profunda (2 Mar 2016)

papo de luz, cerrraste los cortos ya ?

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 13:12 ----------

abro cortos DAX en 9729 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss en 9759


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Mar 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> papo de luz, cerrraste los cortos ya ?



Hola España profunda. No, como comenté antes, el entrenamiento va a ser duro y hasta que no se anule la señal bajista no cierro. Ahora que puedo usar 0.01 lotes es más fácil aguantar cuando va en contra. El problema es que cuando se anula la señal el daño ya está hecho.
Ahora mismo está "reconfirmandi cortos y puede que sea más abajo de lo que pensaba al principio, pero vamos a ver qué pasa.
Slds.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 14:18 ----------

Si rompe con ganas los 9720s debería caer


----------



## españa profunda (2 Mar 2016)

pongo take profit en la operacion del DAX en 9685. saldre , cuando venga pues a ver lo que me encuentro, jeje.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Mar 2016)

Cierro en 9776


----------



## Rafael Sosa (2 Mar 2016)

cerrado y largos abiertos

cerrado largos


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Mar 2016)

Yo cerré cortos sin mucha convicción y tal vez adelantándome un poco y no esperé lo suficiente a que se anule el lado corto. Pero ya está hecho y ahora a esperar a lo que hagan.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 15:32 ----------

Repetimos!!!
Corto en 9728

A ver si rompe los 9726 con ganas...


----------



## españa profunda (2 Mar 2016)

pues nada, nos sacaron del DAX, perdida de 30 puntos

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 15:39 ----------

abro cortos DAX en grafico de 30 minutos en 9730, stop loss en 9770

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 15:54 ----------

bajamos stop DAX al punto de entrada en 9730.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 15:57 ----------

cerramos cortos DAX en 9695, beneficio de 35 puntos.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Mar 2016)

Muy bueno!!
Yo, como estoy en demo, lo voy a estirar a ver hasta dónde llega.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Mar 2016)

La entrada en corto sigue abierta ya que la tengo en otro ordenador (demo), pero mirando bien la operación me salté el plan de trading ya que todavía sigue activado el lado largo. Lo lógico sería no haber cerrado la entrada en largo o esperar a que de señal de corto. Por lo que me toca penitencia


----------



## españa profunda (3 Mar 2016)

Papo de luz dijo:


> La entrada en corto sigue abierta ya que la tengo en otro ordenador (demo), pero mirando bien la operación me salté el plan de trading ya que todavía sigue activado el lado largo. Lo lógico sería no haber cerrado la entrada en largo o esperar a que de señal de corto. Por lo que me toca penitencia



bueno, creo que mientras el dax no sobrepase los 790 tus cortos tienen vida, jeje. ademas puede ser que haya un recorrido fuerte a la baja hoy. veremos a ver por donde tiran.
yo de momento a esperar.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Mar 2016)

Abro cortos en 9733, A ver cómo acaba

---------- Post added 03-mar-2016 at 18:13 ----------

cerrado en 9772

largo en 9769


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Mar 2016)

Menos mal que es demo!
Sigo con el largo pero en H4 (zona 9690 +-) no deja mover el precio. Mañana NFP, llenando la saca para mover mañana?


----------



## españa profunda (3 Mar 2016)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Menos mal que es demo!
> Sigo con el largo pero en H4 (zona 9690 +-) no deja mover el precio. Mañana NFP, llenando la saca para mover mañana?



exacto, mañana es probable que sea dia de movimientos. pueden aprovechar la mañana para llevar los indices mas arriba y despues caer por ejemplo, es una posibillidad que lleven al dax al 9900 y ahi que hay fuerte resistencia empezar otro impulso bajista importante, justo la semana que viene que son los idus de marzo.

de todas formas esperemos acontecimientos y segun se presenten actuaremos.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Mar 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> exacto, mañana es probable que sea dia de movimientos. pueden aprovechar la mañana para llevar los indices mas arriba y despues caer por ejemplo, es una posibillidad que lleven al dax al 9900 y ahi que hay fuerte resistencia empezar otro impulso bajista importante, justo la semana que viene que son los idus de marzo.
> 
> de todas formas esperemos acontecimientos y segun se presenten actuaremos.



Me pongo el gorro de papel albal  y me gustaría que con la NFP lo bajaran hasta la zona de 9690+- y luego para arriba


----------



## españa profunda (4 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos en SP500 en grafico de 5 minutos en 1988.25 stop loss en 1991.25

---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 10:27 ----------

bajamos stop SP500 a 1990.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 10:38 ----------

nos salto stop en SP500 ,perdida de 1.25 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Mar 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> exacto, mañana es probable que sea dia de movimientos. pueden aprovechar la mañana para llevar los indices mas arriba y despues caer por ejemplo, es una posibillidad que lleven al dax al 9900 y ahi que hay fuerte resistencia empezar otro impulso bajista importante, justo la semana que viene que son los idus de marzo.
> 
> de todas formas esperemos acontecimientos y segun se presenten actuaremos.



bueno, pues mas o menos siguen el patron que yo preveia. lastima que se me ha escapado una entrada larga en dax por no estar atento,y es que como la entrada era en grafico horario he descuidado el seguir el movimiento, me he ausentado y cuando he vuelto he visto que la pifiado por no cogerla.
bueno, habra mas oportunidades y me valdra para estar siempre atento, sea cual sea el time frame.
yo creo que no sere el unico el que la espera y el aburrimiento haces que bajes la guardia , te relajes y pasen las operaciones delante de ti y cuando las ves ya ha pasado el tiempo de abrir la operacion. en fin, para la proxima vez estare mas atento.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Mar 2016)

a ver que vela nos deja el sp500 en 4 horas,por que el precio ha llegado ya a la directriz bajista proyectada en semanal desde el 29 de diciembre. veremos a ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9815 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 9875

---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 17:50 ----------

bajamos stop loss DAX a 9855

---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 17:59 ----------

bajamos el stop del DAX a punto de entrada en 9815, parece qeu no puede con la directriz alcista y el movimiento ha perdido fuerza. asi que si tira para abajo bien y si nos echan pues en tablas.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Mar 2016)

jeje, ha sido ponerla y echarnos, operacion en tablas.


----------



## españa profunda (7 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 30 minutos en 9724, stop loss en 9765


----------



## españa profunda (7 Mar 2016)

salto stop loss en DAX, perdida de 41 puntos.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Mar 2016)

Larga en el dax en 9796 siguiendo el plan. A ver como acaba.

--
Me van a poner las pilas!!
A ver si me salva la campana


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Mar 2016)

Seguimos dentro pero por los pelos. Pusieron el sistema al límite. Veremos mañana por dónde salen


----------



## españa profunda (8 Mar 2016)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Seguimos dentro pero por los pelos. Pusieron el sistema al límite. Veremos mañana por dónde salen



supongo que ya te habran echado papo de luz . con este arreon que han metido mañanero...

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 09:16 ----------

abrimos largos EURJPY en grafico de 5 minutos en 124.65 stop loss en 124.50

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 09:27 ----------

salto el stop loss en EURJPY, perdida de 15 pips.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Mar 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> supongo que ya te habran echado papo de luz . con este arreon que han metido mañanero...
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 09:16 ----------
> 
> ...



A partir de ahora las lentejas las tengo que comer enhebradas :XX:


----------



## ninaiz (8 Mar 2016)

cad jpy dando sintomas de debilidad, recoger la cosecha y a esperar abrir cortos


----------



## españa profunda (8 Mar 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> cad jpy dando sintomas de debilidad, recoger la cosecha y a esperar abrir cortos



si seguimos pensando que sigue siendo indicador adelantado de los indices esta tarde veremos caidas ,yo apuesto por ellas, a ver si nos dejan coger alguna.

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 15:57 ----------

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 5 minutos en 9720, stop loss en 9750

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 16:23 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a 9740

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 16:28 ----------

bajamos stop loss del DAX a punto de entrada en 9720


----------



## españa profunda (8 Mar 2016)

cerramos cortos DAX en 9677, beneficio de 43 puntos. posiblemente la operacion estaba para dejarla mas, pero habia que sumar puntos y ademas habia llegado el precio a un pequeño soporte, asi que se opto por recoger puntos y sumar.


----------



## españa profunda (9 Mar 2016)

buenos dias, parece que el mercado esta a la espera de la reunion demañana del bce.

si nos fijamos en el dax en grafico de 4 horas, vemos que dentro de la tendencia dominante bajista ha hecho dos impulsos alcistas llegando otra vez a la zona del 9900 que es resistencia y coincide con el fibo 50 desde que comenzo a caer el mercado en la semana del 12 de abril de 2015.
en grafico de 4 horas podemos apreciar un posible HCHi que lo llevaria si se cumple sobre los 10500 puntos, donde pasa el retroceso del 61.8 de la caida desde el 12 de abril.

en caso de no cumplirse o hacer el fallo del hchi que hemos comentado, el dax perforaria los minimos de este año con objetivo final y a medio plazo de los 7500 puntos.
vamos a ver por donde rompen. mañana es posible que tengamos la respuesta.

---------- Post added 09-mar-2016 at 10:07 ----------

abrimos largos STOXX en grafico horario en 3021 , stop loss en 2999.

---------- Post added 09-mar-2016 at 10:36 ----------

subimos stop del STOXX al punto de entrada en 3021.

---------- Post added 09-mar-2016 at 10:43 ----------

nos echaron de la posicion abierta en el STOXX, operacion en tablas.


----------



## españa profunda (9 Mar 2016)

abrimos largos DAX en 9736 en grafico horario, stop loss en 9720

---------- Post added 09-mar-2016 at 11:46 ----------

subimos stop DAX al 9725

---------- Post added 09-mar-2016 at 12:06 ----------

volvemos a subir stop DAX al 9732


----------



## españa profunda (9 Mar 2016)

cerramos largos DAX en 9803, beneficio de 67 puntos.


----------



## ninaiz (9 Mar 2016)

abiertos cortos de ibex en etf 2inve a 9,16,sin stop ni nada solo aceptamos ganancias

---------- Post added 09-mar-2016 at 15:05 ----------

perdon, quise decir 7,16


----------



## españa profunda (9 Mar 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> abiertos cortos de ibex en etf 2inve a 9,16,sin stop ni nada solo aceptamos ganancias
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-mar-2016 at 15:05 ----------
> 
> perdon, quise decir 7,16



quien comercializa ese etf ninaiz? 

y otra pregunta. yo no se nada de elliot , no se si tu controlas , pero por lo poco que se, el dax en grafico de 4 horas puede formar, si no supera la resistencia del 9900 un fallo de 5ªonda, que es bastante bajista.
Ademas tu te pones corto sin stop ni nada, es por que lo tienes que ver muy claro no?


----------



## ninaiz (9 Mar 2016)

lyxor, con stop andaba cuando hacia futuros,no sigo elliot,estoy mas o menos seguro porque el vix esta a 17 y tarde o temprano tirara para arriba,


----------



## españa profunda (9 Mar 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> lyxor, con stop andaba cuando hacia futuros,no sigo elliot,estoy mas o menos seguro porque el vix esta a 17 y tarde o temprano tirara para arriba,



buena apreciacion lo del vix, no se cual es tu tiempo estimado de mantener el etf pero supongo que sabras que van muy bien para movimientos rapidos y bruscos y que pierden eficacia en movimientos mas lentos aunque sean en la direccion correcta. suerte con ese etf.


----------



## ninaiz (9 Mar 2016)

asi es el cad-jpy anunciando largos, mañana a primera hora a ver si lo suelto


----------



## españa profunda (10 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 5 minutos en 9706, stop loss en 9732

---------- Post added 10-mar-2016 at 09:24 ----------

salto stop en DAX, perdida de 26 puntos.


----------



## Rafael Sosa (10 Mar 2016)

Rafael Sosa dijo:


> Ya, no contemplas HCH invertido



Se rompió con fuerza la figura, aunque contemplo la posibilidad de pullback a la clavicular.


objetivo 9540 aprox


Aún quedan 100 d los 450, y obje cumplido


----------



## españa profunda (10 Mar 2016)

si el eurusd cierra mañana por encima de donde esta ahora mismo, 1.1040 y esperamos a ver que hace la vela de 4 horas del dax, pero puede hacer un hombre ahorcado en una resistencia importante como es el 9900.
si se dan esas dos condiciones creo que podemos asegurar que esta subida era solo un rebote y que la tendencia bajista no parara hasta alcanzar los 7500 puntos del dax.


----------



## Rafael Sosa (10 Mar 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> si el eurusd cierra mañana por encima de donde esta ahora mismo, 1.1040 y esperamos a ver que hace la vela de 4 horas del dax, pero puede hacer un hombre ahorcado en una resistencia importante como es el 9900.
> si se dan esas dos condiciones creo que podemos asegurar que esta subida era solo un rebote y que la tendencia bajista no parara hasta alcanzar los 7500 puntos del dax.




De acuerdo por abajo España profunda, aunque yo lo llevo algo por debajo 7 mil. Pero antes aún le veo bastante cuerda al rebote, de casi mil puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (10 Mar 2016)

Rafael Sosa dijo:


> De acuerdo por abajo España profunda, aunque yo lo llevo algo por debajo 7 mil. Pero antes aún le veo bastante cuerda al rebote, de casi mil puntos.



rafael sosa ves entonces el 10500 del dax que corresponde con el 61.8 fibo de toda la caida desde abril de 2015?

que nivel esperas por debajo, por que 7500 corresponderia con la totalidad del impulso y ademas hay soporte importante por esa zona.


----------



## Rafael Sosa (10 Mar 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> rafael sosa ves entonces el 10500 del dax que corresponde con el 61.8 fibo de toda la caida desde abril de 2015?
> 
> que nivel esperas por debajo, por que 7500 corresponderia con la totalidad del impulso y ademas hay soporte importante por esa zona.




exacto, y por abajo 6800.

Suerte

---------- Post added 10-mar-2016 at 17:00 ----------




Rafael Sosa dijo:


> Se rompió con fuerza la figura, aunque contemplo la posibilidad de pullback a la clavicular.
> 
> 
> objetivo 9540 aprox
> ...




obj cumplido


----------



## españa profunda (10 Mar 2016)

Rafael Sosa dijo:


> exacto, y por abajo 6800.
> 
> Suerte
> 
> ...



objetivo cumplido y bien cumplido. lastima que nohe podido esta tarde seguir el mercado. enhorabuena¡¡


----------



## españa profunda (11 Mar 2016)

buenos dias, vamos a ver si el dax llega a los 9760 y desde ahi podremos entrar cortos al mercado.
como lo ves , rafael sosa?
aunque me mosquea que he leido por ahi que los de bnp recomiendan cortos dax con objetivos 9200 y 9000 aproximadamente.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2016 at 10:05 ----------

por cierto, en sp500 en 15 minutos veo ciera divergencia bajista del macd respecto al precio, cosa que no pasa en dax. veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (11 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9749 , stop loss en 9766. vamos a ver si tenia razon y de esta zona empieza a caer el precio.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2016 at 11:37 ----------

pues nada, nos sacaron del DAX, perdida de 17 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos SP500 en grafico de 15 minutos en 2015.50, stop loss en 2019.50


----------



## españa profunda (14 Mar 2016)

salto el stop en SP500, perdida de 4 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos EURJPY en 125.62 stop loss en 125.73

---------- Post added 15-mar-2016 at 09:21 ----------

bajamos stop loss EURJPY a punto de entrada en 125.62

---------- Post added 15-mar-2016 at 09:32 ----------

cerramos cortos en EURJPY en 125.55 , beneficio 7pips.


----------



## españa profunda (23 Mar 2016)

buenos dias, corto SP500 en 2043.75, stop loss en 2046.25. vamos a ver si de verdad es un techo de mercado o rompen para arriba.
el dax ayer parecia que iba a romper el 10120 no pudo, ahora esta otra vez con el , es una resistencia que creo marcara el camino de los proximos dias por lo menos.
si no puede con ella podria venir un tramos importante a la baja. si la supera definitivamente creo que el 11500 del dax seria factible. veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (23 Mar 2016)

bajamos stop SP500 a 2045.25


----------



## españa profunda (23 Mar 2016)

volvemos a bajar el stop del SP500 al punto de entrada 2043.75. vamos a ver si hace la proyeccion del hch que parece estar dibujando en grafico de 30 minutos cuyo objetivo serian los 2012. veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (23 Mar 2016)

cerramos cortos SP500 en 2029.75 beneficio de 14 puntos. se ha cerrado la operacion por llegar el sp y sobre todo el dax a zonas donde es posible que rebote opor lo menos detenga la caida, a ver si nos dejan mañana entrar .


----------



## españa profunda (24 Mar 2016)

pues la proyeccion del sp500 se cumplio , el 2012 fue tocado y desde ahi ha rebotado, lastima que lo haya hecho de forma que no hemos podido aprovecharlo.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 16:31 ----------

abrimos cortos DAX en 9920 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 9960

---------- Post added 24-mar-2016 at 17:21 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a punto de entrada en 9920


----------



## españa profunda (24 Mar 2016)

cerramos cortos DAX en 9879, beneficio de 41 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (28 Mar 2016)

abrimos largos EURUSD en 1.1200 stop loss en 1.1179


----------



## españa profunda (29 Mar 2016)

nos salto el stop en el EURUSD,perdida de 21 pips.lastima por que creo que se va a ir bastante arriba . veremos , y a ver si cogemos una buena.


----------



## españa profunda (29 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9887 en grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 9920

---------- Post added 29-mar-2016 at 12:42 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a 9905

---------- Post added 29-mar-2016 at 12:49 ----------

volvemos a bajar stop a punto de entrada en 9887


----------



## españa profunda (29 Mar 2016)

nos sacaron en el punto de entrada, operacion en tablas.


----------



## españa profunda (30 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 10080, stop loss en 10115


----------



## españa profunda (30 Mar 2016)

bajamos stop loss del DAX a 10090.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2016 at 10:00 ----------

salto el stop en DAX, perdida de 10 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (31 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 15 minutos en 10038, stop loss en 10070

---------- Post added 31-mar-2016 at 07:35 ----------

bajamos stop loss DAX a 10055

---------- Post added 31-mar-2016 at 07:50 ----------

cerramos cortos DAX en 10030. beneficio de 8 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (31 Mar 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 15 minutos en 10039, stop loss en 10060

---------- Post added 31-mar-2016 at 09:37 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a punto de entrada en 10039. parece que le va a costar mucho bajar y si lo hace creo que sera con un arreon, asi que a no perder y a ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (31 Mar 2016)

pues al final nos sacaron en el punto de entrada asi que tablas.


----------



## españa profunda (1 Abr 2016)

resultados mes de MARZO

forex : perdida de 51 pips. pocas operaciones , lastima la ultima que nos sacaron y que nos hubiera dado muchos pips.

sp500: beneficio de 9 puntos.

dax: beneficio de 67 puntos.

este mes no se han hecho muchas operaciones, a ver si en abril podemos hacer mas.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Abr 2016)

Qué par de forex operas?, no leí el hilo.


----------



## españa profunda (1 Abr 2016)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Qué par de forex operas?, no leí el hilo.



pues mira, empece queriendo operar los majors y los minors, pero al final por malos resultados sobre todo y por que era un poco movidito o estresante, me he quedado con dos , el eurusd y el eurjpy.

de todas formas los opero poco y me quiero centrar en dax y sp aunque no quita que opere forex, pero como en segundo plano.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Abr 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9817 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss en 9840

---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 07:30 ----------

salto el stop en DAX, perdida de 23 puntos.


----------



## Rendal (4 Abr 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos cortos DAX en 9817 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss en 9840
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 07:30 ----------
> 
> salto el stop en DAX, perdida de 23 puntos.




Si me permites una observación, me parece que el stop tendrías que ponerlo a 40-50 puntos y el limite mas ajustado digamos 10 - 20 puntos

prueba unos largos con estos parámetros en: 

9.803

para ver como te sale, sin entrar en el mercado, claro

9.822 es el precio que a llegado, si entrases a 25 euros punto, eso son 400 y pico euros

duración 3 minutos


----------



## españa profunda (4 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Si me permites una observación, me parece que el stop tendrías que ponerlo a 40-50 puntos y el limite mas ajustado digamos 10 - 20 puntos
> 
> prueba unos largos con estos parámetros en:
> 
> ...



quieres decir rendal que en vez de buscar un R/R igual o mayor a 1 , sea un R/R de 0.5?

si es asi, parece que me has leido el pensamiento por que es lo que estaba pensando, hacer operaciones que tengan margen de error y buscar unos puntos que son casii seguro en cualquier operacion, por ejemplo 20 puntos.
ya me diras si estoy en lo cierto o no. gracias.


----------



## Rendal (4 Abr 2016)

En la practica, no utilizo stops, identifico un punto de entrada, abro posición con uno o incluso varios contratos, en cuanto tengo beneficio empiezo a cerrar y el ultimo me lo guardo en función de el resto de entrada, siempre procuro no estirar los puntos, si la entrada es errónea, cierro inmediatamente

por ejemplo ahora tiene una resistencia en 9.878 en canal bajista, cuando vuelvan a buscarla, que puede ser entre 10-20 puntos menos, ahí puede haber largos, la entrada será 10-15 puntos limite 5-10 stop


----------



## españa profunda (4 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> En la practica, no utilizo stops, identifico un punto de entrada, abro posición con uno o incluso varios contratos, en cuanto tengo beneficio empiezo a cerrar y el ultimo me lo guardo en función de el resto de entrada, siempre procuro no estirar los puntos, si la entrada es errónea, cierro inmediatamente
> 
> por ejemplo ahora tiene una resistencia en 9.878 en canal bajista, cuando vuelvan a buscarla, que puede ser entre 10-20 puntos menos, ahí puede haber largos, la entrada será 10-15 puntos limite 5-10 stop



o sea que en principio al precio no le dejas fluctuar , o se mueve en la direccion que tu esperas o cortas rapido.

algo asi he conseguido hacer en scalping en forex pero los pips a ganar suelen ser pocos y nose si merece la pena, ademas tendria que cambiar de broker y todo, aunque bueno, nunca se sabe.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 15:19 ----------

abrimos cortos DAX, en grafico horario en 9852 stop loss en 9895


----------



## Rendal (4 Abr 2016)

exacto, lo has definido perfectamente, si esta entrada que tienes la cierras con 8 puntos es difícil que falles son 200 euros, no la dejaría mas allá


----------



## españa profunda (4 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> exacto, lo has definido perfectamente, si esta entrada que tienes la cierras con 8 puntos es difícil que falles son 200 euros, no la dejaría mas allá



pues rendal, la operacion que tengo abierta la voy a dejar correr por que digamos que se ha solapado en la entrada horaria la entrada en el grafico de 4 horas.
ademas, si este grafico hacemos una proyecciion fibonacci, y el impulso y la tendencia es la correcta, podriamos ver los 9040-9000 puntos, aunque posiblemente si el precio sigue para abajo nos saldriamos antes , sobre los 9580, que es un punto donde el precio puede tomarse un descanso. ya veremos, no voy a tocar nada y dejarla correr por que voy a 1 euro 1 punto en esta.

para meter mas multiplicador tiene que ser en timeframe mas pequeño, quiero probar una cosa en 5 minutos para hacer lo que tu comentas, 8-10 puntos y fuera.


----------



## españa profunda (5 Abr 2016)

cerramos cortos DAX en 9638 beneficio de 214 puntos. he cerrado antes de mi objetivo puesto ayer porque deberia ,segun lo que tenia pensado, llegar rapido ahi, no lo ha hecho asi y hemos cerrado la operacion.


----------



## ninaiz (5 Abr 2016)

*vendias las etf bajistas del ibex*

a 7,82 el ibex tiene mucho potencial bajista pero iremos poco a poco


----------



## españa profunda (5 Abr 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> a 7,82 el ibex tiene mucho potencial bajista pero iremos poco a poco



eso son los 7820 ninaiz o es la cotizacion de algun etf?


----------



## ninaiz (5 Abr 2016)

he vendido a 7,82 etf perdon que se ha cortado,pero el ibex tiene un potencial magnifico,siempre a la baja claro,


----------



## españa profunda (5 Abr 2016)

ninaiz dijo:


> he vendido a 7,82 etf perdon que se ha cortado,pero el ibex tiene un potencial magnifico,siempre a la baja claro,



pues si, es posible, ya dije ayer que si el dax cumple la proyeccion del impulso que esta llevando a cabo puede que termine dicho impulso cerca de los 9000.


----------



## españa profunda (6 Abr 2016)

abrimos largos DAX en grafico de 15 minutos en 9617 stop loss en 9565

---------- Post added 06-abr-2016 at 08:27 ----------

salto stop en DAX, perdida de 52 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (6 Abr 2016)

abrimos largos EURJPY en 125.44 en grafico de 5 minutos, stop loss en 125.28

---------- Post added 06-abr-2016 at 10:10 ----------

salto stop en EURJPY, perdida de 16 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (7 Abr 2016)

abrimos cortos SP500 en 2056.75 en grafico de 4 horas, stop loss en 2074


----------



## españa profunda (7 Abr 2016)

bajamos stop loss SP500 a 2065


----------



## españa profunda (7 Abr 2016)

volvemos a bajar stop loss del SP500 a punto de entrada en 2056.75, es posible que en grafico de 4 horas se este formando un hch con posible proyeccion si se diese la figura hasta los 2000 puntos. vamos a ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Abr 2016)

abrimos cortos en DAX en grafico horario en 9641 , stop loss en 9741


----------



## Rendal (8 Abr 2016)

No te quería comentar pero no te termino de entender, has llegado a tener casi 40 puntos de beneficio, que son 1.000 euros, porque no lo cierras con esos beneficios, y mas hoy que estos son capaces de subirlo a 9.800


----------



## españa profunda (8 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> No te quería comentar pero no te termino de entender, has llegado a tener casi 40 puntos de beneficio, que son 1.000 euros, porque no lo cierras con esos beneficios, y mas hoy que estos son capaces de subirlo a 9.800



rendal puedes comentar lo que quieras. voy solo con un apalancamiento en este caso de 1:1 es decir un euro un punto con cfds. si fuera con un contrato entero como bien dices hubiera cerrado mucho antes pero creo que para ir con un contrato tengo que afinar mucho mas la entrada, cosa que, de momento no he conseguido por que esta claro que este stop loss tan amplio con un contrato entero son muchos puntos y euros en el aire.
tambien si lees mas arriba, espero que el precio llegue sobre los 9000 puntos, es una operativa un poco mas swing que un intradia.


----------



## españa profunda (11 Abr 2016)

bajamos stop del DAX a punto de entrada en 9641

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 07:15 ----------

posible objetivo de este movimiento en el dax los 9475

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 07:52 ----------

pues al final en DAX salto el stop, vaya reversal que se ha cascado, operacion en tablas, hemos dejado ir muchos puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (12 Abr 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> volvemos a bajar stop loss del SP500 a punto de entrada en 2056.75, es posible que en grafico de 4 horas se este formando un hch con posible proyeccion si se diese la figura hasta los 2000 puntos. vamos a ver que pasa.



pues nada , tambien nos sacaron de esta. el forero rendal tiene razon, unos puntos y a la saca. a ver si soy capaz de aplicarlo.


----------



## españa profunda (13 Abr 2016)

abrimos cortos SP500 en 2069.75. stop loss 2100. pensamos que aunque le puede quedar cierta subida hasta el 2080-2085, por esa cota pasa una directriz bajista en grafico semanal que haria de fuerte resistencia y que coincide ademas con otras resistencias en precio y con un hueco que tambien esta actuando ya de resistencia.

veremos como evoluciona el precio pero por esta cota puede haber un techo de mercado.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Abr 2016)

vamos a jugar a bolsa ficcion:

esta tarde pueden verse bajadas en los indices, sobre todo en sp500 y en dax, para mañana tener un dia alcista por la mañana y por la tarde neutral bajista, de forma que en semanal quede una vela con una mecha por arriba de cierta importancia. veremos a ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Abr 2016)

bueno pues en el sp500 en grafico de 4 horas nos ha formado un martillo junto con un hombre colgado, parece que las caidas que augurabamos esta mañana pueden producirse.


----------



## españa profunda (18 Abr 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 10043 en grafico horario, stop loss en 10152


----------



## Rendal (18 Abr 2016)

sigo sin entenderte, la posición que has abierto te ha dado 30 euros, tu capital debe ser de 100 euros, por tanto has ganado un 30%, eso no se saca trapicheando un año, no entiendo porque no cierras


----------



## españa profunda (18 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> sigo sin entenderte, la posición que has abierto te ha dado 30 euros, tu capital debe ser de 100 euros, por tanto has ganado un 30%, eso no se saca trapicheando un año, no entiendo porque no cierras



si , visto asi, es cierto, pero quiero coger mas puntos.no se cuando lo cerrare pero si la operacion sigue el plan, habria que cerrarla en el 9825, no se si la aguantare hasta ahi.


----------



## Rendal (18 Abr 2016)

ahora están de paripé, a ver si pillan los que abren largos, pero ya han superado resistencias, si vas en serio, tiéntate la ropa


----------



## españa profunda (18 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> ahora están de paripé, a ver si pillan los que abren largos, pero ya han superado resistencias, si vas en serio, tiéntate la ropa



cierto es que el aspecto se ha deteriorado, de todas formas yo veo la resistencia del 10150 como la mas importante y la semana pasada se estuvo luchando con ella y no se supero. 
esta vela de 4 horas que cierra las 4 puede ser decisiva si. esperemos estar en el lado correcto.


----------



## españa profunda (18 Abr 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos cortos DAX en 10043 en grafico horario, stop loss en 10152



pues nos salto el stop en DAX, perdida de 109 puntos. Rendal en este caso llevaba razon.
lo que mas me fastidia es que me podia haber salido de la posicion en tablas,pero bueno, no he podido seguirlo en directo y estas cosas pasan.


----------



## españa profunda (21 Abr 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos cortos SP500 en 2069.75. stop loss 2100. pensamos que aunque le puede quedar cierta subida hasta el 2080-2085, por esa cota pasa una directriz bajista en grafico semanal que haria de fuerte resistencia y que coincide ademas con otras resistencias en precio y con un hueco que tambien esta actuando ya de resistencia.
> 
> veremos como evoluciona el precio pero por esta cota puede haber un techo de mercado.



pues nos salto el stop tambien en esta operacion, lastima por que hay divergencias bajistas en el macd en grafico de 4 horas y creo que ha llegado al maximo pero esperaba que girase antes y cuando se ha tenido la operacion en positivo no se ha cerrado. 
creo que ha sido mala entrada por intentar adivinar el techo de mercado. A ver si nos quitamos esa p.uta mania. 

en resumen en SP500 perdida de 31.25.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Abr 2016)

tal como comentaba ayer las divergencias bajistas que habia en el macd en el sp500 parece que se van cumpliendo, justo cuando el dax ha llegado al retroceso fibo de 61.8 desde la bajada de abril de 2015.
creo que estamos en un momento interesante del mercado por que dependiendo de lo que haga por esta zona puede cambiar el sesgo de mercado bajista a neutral o alcista.
para que siga con la tendencia principal bajista el sp500 en velas semanales deberia de cerrar hoy por debajo de 2087. veremos que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Abr 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 4 horas en 10437 , stop loss en 10537.


----------



## Rendal (22 Abr 2016)

Perdona, pero te lo tengo que decir, si ganas un 30% por que no cierras? en que inversión sacarías ese rendimiento en un día


----------



## españa profunda (22 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Perdona, pero te lo tengo que decir, si ganas un 30% por que no cierras? en que inversión sacarías ese rendimiento en un día



por que la operacion rendal esta hecha en un grafico de 4 horas, y tanto el objetivo como el stop loss estan puestos sobre ese time frame.
si, tienes razon en que en tanto porcentual ya seria una operacion buena pero no persigo eso,el objetivo en este caso es que llegue sobre el 10330, entonces si llegase ahi si que cerraria, es mas ahora cuando acabe le pongo un profit para que si llega se cierre ahi.

de todas formas si fuera con un contrato entero si que veo valido tu punto de vista, seria una buena candtidad de euros a la saca, pero no es el caso de momento.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Abr 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 4 horas en 10437 , stop loss en 10537.



en DAX bajamos stop al punto de entrada en 10437. en el plan estaba previsto que la vela de 4 horas que cerraba alas 16 horas acabara mas abajo, asi que si tiran para abajo perfecto y si no otra vez sera.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2016 at 15:01 ----------

cerramos cortos DAX en 10389 , beneficio de 48 puntos. cerramos la operacion por que el sp500 ha hecho un movimiento fuerte a la baja y el dax lo ha hecho mas pequeño por lo que intuimos que todavia le queda mucha fuerza compradora y de paso aseguramos estos puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (28 Abr 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 10210 en grafico de 4 horas, stop loss en 10390


----------



## españa profunda (29 Abr 2016)

aprovechamos esta bajada del DAX y cerramos los cortos en 10211. perdida de 1 punto.
era una operacion que desppues de haberla lanzado cai en que elprecio estaba en un soporte importante, aun asi, al poner el stop loss en el sitiio correcto aun a pesar de estar mas alejado de lo que a mi me gusta del punto de entrada no nos sacaron ayer de la operacion y hemos podido salir de ella sin daño practicamente.
en teoria y viendo la volatilidad del mercado tendria que haber esperado a abrirla mas tarde, pero claro , eso en teoria y a toro pasado. bueno, a esperar otra oportunidad.


----------



## españa profunda (2 May 2016)

abrimos largos en EURGBP en 0.7860 en grafico de 4 horas, stop loss en 0.7802


----------



## españa profunda (3 May 2016)

cerramos largos EURGBP en 0.7891. beneficio de 31 pips. hemos cerrado ahi por que hay una resistencia semanal que posiblemente hara retroceder al precio y por que la entrada no fue buena pues se entro tarde.


----------



## queco (3 May 2016)

Pues ahora que tu cierras yo voy a abrir un largo EURGBP con objetivo cercano al 0,81 y SL 
en 0,779
Opero en grafico diario eso si,


----------



## españa profunda (3 May 2016)

queco dijo:


> Pues ahora que tu cierras yo voy a abrir un largo EURGBP con objetivo cercano al 0,81 y SL
> en 0,779
> Opero en grafico diario eso si,



espero que te salga bien queco, yo me he salido por que he visto la resistencia en semanal, lo que me hace pensar que el precio puede retroceder y dar otra oportunidad, suerte¡¡


----------



## españa profunda (4 May 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9942 en grafico de 15 minutos, stop loss en 9982

---------- Post added 04-may-2016 at 08:29 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX al punto de entrada en 9942.

---------- Post added 04-may-2016 at 08:30 ----------

cerramos DAX en 9908, beneficio de 34 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (4 May 2016)

RESULTADOS MES DE ABRIL.
casi se me olvida ponerlos. bueno, esto son:

DAX: beneficio de 77 puntos. se podrian haber sacado mas de haber hecho mejor gestion en las operaciones. A ver si se mejora esto.

FOREX: perdida de 16 pips. una sola operacion, espero hacer mas este mes.

SP500: perdida de 31.25 puntos. esta ha sido la peor operacion sin duda, todo por querer buscar un techo que se produjo pero mas arriba de lo que pensaba. muy mala operacion y de ahi el resultado.


----------



## españa profunda (6 May 2016)

estaba viendo el dax y si hoy cerramos por debajo de los 9973, mi sistema daria una señal de cortos en periodo semanal que podria llevar a este indice en varias semanas a minimos anuales en un primer tramo.
Veremos a ver que pasa al final pero creo que estamos en un momento importante y si la señal se confirma en graficos menores, por ejemplo de 4 horas habra que estar atento para no perder el tren.


----------



## españa profunda (9 May 2016)

Abrimos largos EURUSD en grafico de 15 minutos en 1.1410 stop loss en 1.1379

---------- Post added 09-may-2016 at 15:14 ----------

dejo stop profit puesto en EURUSD en 1.1454


----------



## españa profunda (9 May 2016)

salto stop loss en EURUSD, perdida de 31 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (11 May 2016)

abrimos cortos en DOW en17784 grafico de 30 minutos, stop loss en 17850


----------



## españa profunda (11 May 2016)

bajamos el stop del DOW al punto de entrada. posible objetivo de la operacion el 17725, veamos si llega ahi.

---------- Post added 11-may-2016 at 15:17 ----------

nos sacaron de la posicion del DOW, operacion en tablas.


----------



## españa profunda (12 May 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 10008 en grafico horario, stop loss en 10115

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 13:47 ----------

cerramos cortos DAX en 9975, beneficio de 33 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (13 May 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9796 en grafico de 5 minutos, stop loss en 9840

---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 08:15 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a 9820.

---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 08:18 ----------

cerramos cortos DAX en 9792. beneficio de 4 puntos. hemos cerrado por que un indicador de tendencia se ha dado la vuelta y el precio parecia no tener fuerza para seguir para abajo.


----------



## españa profunda (13 May 2016)

abrimos largos DAX en 9820 en grafico de 5 minutos, stop loss en 9790

---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 09:46 ----------

cerramos largos DAX en 9841, beneficio de 21 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (13 May 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9930 ,stop loss en 9970

---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 14:44 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a 9960

---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 14:50 ----------

cerramos cortos DAX en 9912, beneficio de 18 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (16 May 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> estaba viendo el dax y si hoy cerramos por debajo de los 9973, mi sistema daria una señal de cortos en periodo semanal que podria llevar a este indice en varias semanas a minimos anuales en un primer tramo.
> Veremos a ver que pasa al final pero creo que estamos en un momento importante y si la señal se confirma en graficos menores, por ejemplo de 4 horas habra que estar atento para no perder el tren.



sigo pensando que el escenario sigue vigente, ademas la semana pasada se confirmo la rotura de la linea de tendencia alcista iniciada en los minimos anuales y que pasaba la semana pasada por los 9970 aprox.
mañana podriamos tener un dia alcista para ir a buscar la trendline perdida y despues creo que estariamos varias semanas bajistas hasta los minimos anuales.


----------



## españa profunda (17 May 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico 5 minutos en 9992, stop loss en 10022

---------- Post added 17-may-2016 at 10:32 ----------

cerramos cortos DAX en 9981, beneficio 11 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (18 May 2016)

abrimos largos en GBPCAD en grafico diario en 1.8690,stop loss en 1.8426


----------



## españa profunda (18 May 2016)

subimos stop loss GBPCAD a punto de entrada en 1.8690. ya sin riesgo es posible que quede la operacion hasta el 1.95, pero iremos viendo.


----------



## españa profunda (19 May 2016)

cerramos GBPCAD en 1.9044, aunque seguimos pensando que llegara al 1.95, es posible que antes se produzca algun retroceso y esperemos que el par nos deje entrar otra vez y asi tambien aseguramos un buen puñado de pips.
beneficio de la operacion 354 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (19 May 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 9799 en grafico de 5 minutos, stop loss en 9830

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 15:10 ----------

en DAX pongo take profit en 9974. tengo que salir, jeje, ya veremos como acaba la cosa.


----------



## españa profunda (19 May 2016)

me acaban de sacar en DAX, perdida de 31 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (20 May 2016)

abrimos largos en EURCAD en 1.4676 en grafico diario, stop loss en 1.4478


----------



## españa profunda (20 May 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en grafico de 5 minutos en 9897, stop loss en 9927

---------- Post added 20-may-2016 at 14:36 ----------

cerramos DAX en 9892.beneficio de 5 puntos. parece que le cuesta mucho bajar, hay resistencias importantes, esperaremos otra oportunidad mejor.


----------



## españa profunda (25 May 2016)

abrimos cortos DAX en 10200 stop loss en 10222


----------



## españa profunda (26 May 2016)

en DAX salto el stop, perdida de 22 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (26 May 2016)

abrimos largos USDJPY en 109.97 en grafico de 4 horas, stop loss en 108.80


----------



## españa profunda (27 May 2016)

subimos el stop del USDJPY a 109.10


----------



## españa profunda (27 May 2016)

cerramos largos en USDJPY en 110.42, beneficio de 45 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (31 May 2016)

abrimos largo en usdcad en grafico de 4 horas en 1.3114, stop loss en 1.2934


----------



## españa profunda (1 Jun 2016)

RESUMEN MES DE MAYO.

Forex :ganancia de 399 pips. hubo pocas operaciones pero una muy buena.

Dax : beneficio de 83 puntos. no muchas operaciones, y sobre todo se podria haber salido airoso de una operacion que al final nos salto el stop.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Jun 2016)

abrimos cortos en dow jones en grafico de 4 horas en 17727 stop loss en 17804


----------



## españa profunda (2 Jun 2016)

en dow jones salto el stop, perdida de 77 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (6 Jun 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> abrimos largo en usdcad en grafico de 4 horas en 1.3114, stop loss en 1.2934



el dato de empleo del viernes nos saco de la posicion, lastima . perdida en este caso de 180 pips.
nicenyseforex.com


----------



## españa profunda (8 Jun 2016)

abrimos cortos en chfjpy en 110.92 stop loss en 111.14

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 07:55 ----------

cerramos cortos CHFJPY en 110.74, beneficio 18 pips.

NICE NYSE FOREX


----------



## españa profunda (8 Jun 2016)

abrimos largos en NZDJPY en grafico de 15 minutos en 74.82 stop loss en 74.60


----------



## españa profunda (8 Jun 2016)

abrimos largos en EURJPY en grafico de 15 en 121.76 stop loss en 121.52

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 10:25 ----------

cerramos largos en NZDJPY en 74.88 beneficio 6 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Jun 2016)

cerramos largos de EURJPY en 121.76.operacion en tablas. he esperado a ver si con el dato de petroleo de las 16.30 acababa por hacer elposible hchi que estaba dibujando y no lo ha hecho , asi que creo que no lo hara y he salido de la posicion.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Sep 2016)

Buenas de nuevo a todos. Despues de un tiempo sin escribir en este hilo quiero retomar el pulso del mismo para seguir poniendo mi vision del mercado y mi operativa.
Pienso que este es buen momento despues de la reunion de hoy del bce que creo que marcara por lo menos un cambio de rumbo al menos en el corto plazo.
Hoy he abierto cortos en dax en tf4 horas en 10684 con stop loss en 10790.
Es posible, si el dax rompe los minimos de hoy, que se produzca un impulso bajista con proyeccion sobre los 10200 puntos, de momento el toque al fibo de retroceso al 61.8 que era el 10700 lo ha clavado. Veremos como se va comportando el indice y lo iremos comentando.


----------



## españa profunda (9 Sep 2016)

el dax atacando los minimos de ayer, el stop ya esta puesto en break even, ahora a esperar a ver que hacen


----------



## españa profunda (9 Sep 2016)

se cierra la operacion del DAX en 568, beneficio de 116 puntos. hemos cerrado esta operacion pero sigo pensando que los 10200 podemos verlos. a ver que pasa la semana proxima


----------



## españa profunda (12 Sep 2016)

buenos dias, parece que todo sigue su curso, a ver si se tranquilizan un poco, se relajan los indicadores y nos dejan entrar en alguna zona que podria ser interesante como el 420, de momento a esperar y ver.


----------



## españa profunda (12 Sep 2016)

abierto un corto en DAX en 10400 en tf4h con stop en 10530


----------



## españa profunda (12 Sep 2016)

abrimos cortos en SP en 2159, con stop en 2192. ese punto de 2159 es el retroceso del 61.8 de toda la bajada efectuada entre el viernes y esta mañana.

salta el stop en DAX abierto esta tarde en 10400 con stop en 530, una lastima por que creo que quedan mas bajadas , en fin, perdidad de 130 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (13 Sep 2016)

se baja el stop en SP a punto de entrada en 2159.


----------



## Brick_Roulette!! (14 Sep 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> se baja el stop en SP a punto de entrada en 2159.



Buena entrada.

Un posible objetivo del SP seria 2090, si llega ahi cerrar cortos y tal vez abrir largos 

El viernes hay vencimiento trimestral de futuros y puede haber meneo, pero la verdad en las ultimas dos ocasiones no parece que hubiera mucho... yo si llega a 2143 en este rebote abro cortos


----------



## españa profunda (14 Sep 2016)

Brick_Roulette!! dijo:


> Buena entrada.
> 
> Un posible objetivo del SP seria 2090, si llega ahi cerrar cortos y tal vez abrir largos
> 
> El viernes hay vencimiento trimestral de futuros y puede haber meneo, pero la verdad en las ultimas dos ocasiones no parece que hubiera mucho... yo si llega a 2143 en este rebote abro cortos



pienso que al sp le pueden quedar mas caidas, yo de momento a ver que hace hoy y mañana y posiblemente cierre esta posicion. mi hipotesis es sque si cae hoy y mañana la semana que viene sera alcista lo que nos podria dar una nueva entrada corta mas arriba, veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Sep 2016)

abro cortos DAX en 10426 en tf1 hora, stop loss en 10526. a ver si el dax rompe por fin hoy el nivel 400 que le esta costando

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 13:44 ----------

bajamos stop del DAX a 10460.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Sep 2016)

el dato de inventarios de crudo que sale en menos de 15 minutos esta generando mucha volatilidad, una interpretacion bajista del dato es lo qeu necesita el dax para romper los soportes que tiene en diario asi que aguantaremos la posicion aun a riesgo de que la volatilidad o el dato nos saquen, la recompensa puede merecerlo


----------



## españa profunda (14 Sep 2016)

cerrado corto DAX en 10390,beneficio de 36 puntos, el precio nicon el dato de petroleo ha sido capaz de perforar el soporte, habra mas oportunidades.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Sep 2016)

buenos dias, se cierran los cortos del SP en 2122 beneficio de 37 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (16 Sep 2016)

abro largos en EURGBP en 0.8508 stop loss en 0.8465 en tf de 4 horas.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2016 at 10:35 ----------

se sube stop EURGBP a 0.8485


----------



## españa profunda (16 Sep 2016)

subimos stop a punto d entrada en EURGBP, parece que esta perdiendo fuerza asi que aseguramos la no perdida


----------



## españa profunda (16 Sep 2016)

se cierra operacion en EURGBP en 0.8535, beneficio de 27 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Sep 2016)

buenos dias, empezamos una semana que puede ser interesante y acabar de decidir donde quieren ir los indices. ahi os dejo una posible proyeccion del sp500 que puede cumplirse siempre y cuando la cotizacion no supere los 2160. vamos a ver que hace pero si flojea podemos tener una pista de hasta donde se puede llegar.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Sep 2016)

atentos mañana en el grafico anterior a la rotura de directriz bajista, si la dibujais fijaros que lo hanparado justo ahi. a ver que pasa mañana

---------- Post added 19-sep-2016 at 20:46 ----------








si mañana el dax abre con gap a la baja puede ser dia de fuertes caidas . esperar y ver que pasa .


----------



## españa profunda (20 Sep 2016)

cortos DAX en tf4 en 10424 stop loss en 10525,operacion con cierto riesgo, a ver que tal sale. he aprovechado el tiron al alza y llegar a un hueco para ponerme corto que es de momento y todavia la tendencia del indice.


----------



## españa profunda (20 Sep 2016)

bajamos el stop del DAX a punto de entrada en 10424.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2016 at 15:02 ----------

se cierra cortos del DAX en 408, el mercado no da sintomas de fortaleza para seguir bajando y en time frames menores parece estar haciendo un pequeño suelo, asi que se opta por recoger esos puntos, beneficio de 16 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (20 Sep 2016)

esa es la posible figura que ha dejado el sp500 hoy. De confirmarse podria dar un movimiento de unos 80 puntos y en teoria, el movimiento suele ser de continuacion. Creo que mañana Yellen nos saca de dudas.


----------



## españa profunda (21 Sep 2016)

si hoy con yellen no se supera el 61.8 puede que tengamos impulso a la baja. toca esperar.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Sep 2016)

abro cortos DAX en 10556 en tf4, stop loss en 10700, entrada producida pr el toque otra vez al fibo 61.8 del cual deberiamos ver un techo para que elsesgo del mercado siga bajista.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Sep 2016)

acabo de poner un take profit en el punto de entrada por que ya considero a la operacion fallida, es mas, hoy no me han sacado por dos puntos.
Lo de buscar suelos y techos como que no es buena idea verdad? por lo menos a mi no me funciona pero hay dias que pareces verlo claro y al final el mercadohace lo que quiere, como siempre. Con lo facil que hubiera sido abrir unos largos esta mañana... en fin, tengo muy claro que el tradin es dificil pero nosotros lo hacemos mas.


----------



## españa profunda (26 Sep 2016)

buenos dias, al final el corto del DAX ha saltado en el take profit, curiosamente se le podria haber sacado rentabilidad y todo.
A ver que pasa esta semana pero si el sp500 no supera maximos podemos comenzar un ciclo bajista de los indices.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Oct 2016)

buenos dias, creo que podemos tener la pista de hasta donde lo pueden llevar al dax,el objetivo de esa proyeccion serian los 10750-10760 mas o menos.


----------



## españa profunda (21 Oct 2016)

tecnicamente le faltan 6 puntos para llegar al objetivo, espero que a alguien le valiera esa vision del dax para sacarle unos puntos,yo no pude .

hoy dia de vencimientos y dia casi plano, a ver si con la apertura yanqui se empieza a mover, no descarto nuevas subidas en el dax, tienen que hacer caza de cortos creo.


----------



## españa profunda (24 Oct 2016)

buenos dias, hoy si que lo llevaron al dax al objetivo y mas alla para hacer limpieza de cortos. creo que todo lo que suba a partir de ahora elmercado es para abrir cortos, maxime con la euforia mas o menos contenida que se ve en cuanto a subidas.
el dax subiria como maximo hasta los 11050 puntos asi que hay que estar atentos en esta zona a posibles formaciones de vuelta. paciencia


----------



## españa profunda (26 Oct 2016)

entre ayer y hoy ha hecho un tramo bajista donde se han sacado buenos puntos, ahora parece que el dax esta haciendo un pequeño suelo sobre los 10640. si lo mantiene esta cota como suelo deberiamos vigilar los 10708 y 10748 mas o menos para posibles cortos.


----------



## españa profunda (27 Oct 2016)

ayer ya toco el 708 y de ahi parece que quiere seguir la tendencia bajista, me gustaria mas que fuera al 748 y desde ahi buscar cortos. a esperar

---------- Post added 27-oct-2016 at 08:05 ----------

pues parece que la espera ha tenido su recompensa, el dax llego al 748 y ahi se han abierto cortos con posible objetivo en los 550


----------



## españa profunda (28 Oct 2016)

buenos dias, a ver que nos hace el dax en la apertura. ayer no se que paso , estaban dibujando un hch en tf 1 h, y lo deshicieron a la tarde. ahora parece que vuelve a las andadas y ha abierto con gap abajjo. mientras en tf1 no cierren por encima del 748 para mi sigue vigente el objetivo del 550. vamos a ver que pasa.

en la operacion abierta ayer se baja el stop a 748, punto de entrada.


----------



## españa profunda (31 Oct 2016)

tenemos que prestar atencion a la linea directriz bajista, si la rompe pueden
peligrar los cortos abiertos. esperaremos acontecimientos, puede ser que 
lo mejor hubiera sido cerrarlos ya pero no se pudo y se opto por que el mercado 
seguiria bajando.


----------



## españa profunda (1 Nov 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenos dias, a ver que nos hace el dax en la apertura. ayer no se que paso , estaban dibujando un hch en tf 1 h, y lo deshicieron a la tarde. ahora parece que vuelve a las andadas y ha abierto con gap abajjo. mientras en tf1 no cierren por encima del 748 para mi sigue vigente el objetivo del 550. vamos a ver que pasa.
> 
> en la operacion abierta ayer se baja el stop a 748, punto de entrada.



buenos dias, cerramos los cortos que teniamos abiertos en 10675 que es justo el toque a la directriz bajista rota por el hueco de hoy. beneficio de 73 puntos. 

al indice lo veo hoy complicado, en principio pinta alcista sin embargo elque manda,el sp500 en tf4 horas sigue apuntando abajo, a ver que deciden


----------



## españa profunda (1 Nov 2016)

abrimos otra vez cortos en dax en tf4 en 10662 stop loss en 10750, vamos a ver si los americanos nos impulsan para abajo. importante la perdida del 620 del dax.


----------



## españa profunda (1 Nov 2016)

bajamos el stop a break even en 10662, el nivel que comente antes del 620 lo esta tocando ahora, a las 15 horas dato de pmi que puede romper, a esperar.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2016 at 15:10 ----------

se cierran cortos en 612, beneficio de 50 puntos, esperaba un movimiento rapido y no se ha producido asi que es probable que el precio rebote desde estos precios.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Nov 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> bajamos el stop a break even en 10662, el nivel que comente antes del 620 lo esta tocando ahora, a las 15 horas dato de pmi que puede romper, a esperar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2016 at 15:10 ----------
> 
> se cierran cortos en 612, beneficio de 50 puntos, esperaba un movimiento rapido y no se ha producido asi que es probable que el precio rebote desde estos precios.



pues no, esta vez el precio no me hizo caso:XX: y ayer por la tarde y hoy ha seguido su camino bajista.
hoy era dia demuchos datos y al final a las 19 reunion del fomc, a ver donde quedan los indices y nos puede aclarar para donde pueden ir.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Nov 2016)

bueno, indices abajo , posible rebote que tiene que liderar el sp , a ver que pasa mañana. de momento no veo niveles claros a tener en cuenta.


----------



## españa profunda (3 Nov 2016)

parece que el sp por la vela dibujada esta noche puede haber hecho un suelo que nos permita un rebote. esto junto con los indicadores sobrevendidos me lleva a pensar en posibles largos para el sp, asi que abrimos largos sp en 2086.75 stop loss en 2069 en tf4 horas.


----------



## españa profunda (3 Nov 2016)

subimos el stop del sp a punto de entrada aprovechando este tiron , posible objetivo el 2107 donde se ponde take profit y a ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (3 Nov 2016)

al final la operacion del sp ha resultado nula, esta tarde salto el stop loss en punto de entrada. 
a ver que pasa mañana que hay dato importante a las 13.30 por el cambio de hora .


----------



## españa profunda (4 Nov 2016)

buenos dias, el mercado parece que no tiene frenos, hoy mal dia para operar pues esta condicionado al dato de las 13.30, ahi os dejo un sitio que si el precio llega y dependiendo como lo haga puede ser un buen sitio para cortos.


----------



## españa profunda (7 Nov 2016)

buenos dias, pues nos levantamos con este tremendo gap al alza del dax que, por lo menos creo nos va a dar algunos niveles fiables para irnos fijando en ellos, uno sera el 437 y otro el 579.
si os fijais el primer nivel esta muy cerca del que puse en el post anterior, ahi habra que estar atentos pienso.


----------



## españa profunda (7 Nov 2016)

nivel 437 tocado, a ver que hacen por aqui.


----------



## españa profunda (8 Nov 2016)

pues ya superado el primer nivel, nos queda el segundo, el 579. 
jugando un poco a bolsa ficcion mañana podriamos ir a ese punto y desde ahi poco a poco empezar una bajada que nos lleve mas abajo de los minimos dela semana pasada para desde ahi, ir a por los 11.000 del dax. 
vamos a ver que pasa mañana.


----------



## españa profunda (9 Nov 2016)

buenos dias, aunque no se toco el 579 , el dax ha hecho una proyeccion perfecta desde los maximos de ayer, haciendo suelo en el 10045, ahora mismos los indices estan volando pero pienso que se tendran que acercar sobre ese precio otra vez, desde ahi serian compras. iremos viendo a ver como se desarrolla la jornada y si nos dan algun punto de entrada bien hoy o en proximos dias.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Nov 2016)

Despues del trumpazo y de que no dejaran subirse a nadie en la tremenda subida postelectoral, por lomenos a mi no me dejaron,jeje, estamos ahora en otro momento creo importante del dax. A ver como cierra la vela de 4 horas pero puede significar un tramo a la baja mas o menos importante.
hay un corto en 10700 con stop en los 10810, a ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (16 Nov 2016)

De momento la vela de 4 horas del dax hoy nos vuelve a indicar que por lo menos hasta la fecha no hay fuerza para romper el 10800. seguimos en lateral pero pienso que cada vela consumida sin romper el 10800 es una vela de fuerza bajista cuando acabe de romper. recordar que hoy hay datos de petroleo a las 16.30 y mañana a las 16.00 habla yellen. 
todo esto ademas con el vencimiento de mes de futuros yopciones del viernes.


----------



## españa profunda (16 Nov 2016)

cerramos la posicion abierta en 10700 en 10615, 85 puntos de beneficio y es posible que por el 10650 anterior soporte se pueda volver a intentar.


----------



## españa profunda (18 Nov 2016)

hoy puede ser el dia que el dax rompa definitavmente a la baja ese 650, ahora mismo lo esta testeando,creo que sera con la apertura americana cuando lo rompa si es que lo hace, veremos.


----------



## españa profunda (22 Nov 2016)

buenos dias, el sp sigue subiendo por inercia, ya esta por encima de 2200, mientras el sp no caiga no hay nada que hacer,lo que me cuesta creer es que al dax lo quieran subir al 11.000 desde aqui sin antes asustar un poco a la gente.
el sp sobrecomprado y los indices de sentimiento del mercado bastante alcistas, esperaremos a ver qeu nos tienen preparados.


----------



## españa profunda (25 Nov 2016)

buenos dias, en grafico de 4 horas el eurusd presenta una div alcista que en teoria lo haria subir un buen tramo, curioso tambien que el sp tambien presenta div en tf4 pero en este caso bajista. A ver si se cumplen.


----------



## españa profunda (28 Nov 2016)

pues el viernes el eurusd subio y creo que hoy volvera a hacerlo, hasta el 1.0850 no tiene resistencia importante.
parece que la div bajista qeu dibujaba el sp va tomando forma, veremos a la apertura usa si suben al final o esta vez siguen bajando.
el dax camino de mi tan ansiado 470 , tengo ganas de que llegue ahi y a ver como se comporta


----------



## españa profunda (29 Nov 2016)

hoy el dax ha cerrado por debajo del 630 loque hace pensar en que en esta semana seguira elindice a la baja. bien es cierto que se encuentra en zona donde los precios no creo que hagan movimientos claros y donde se guiara sobre todo por el sp. a este indice le queda en teoria un buen tramo a la baja pero denota mucha fortaleza alcista todavia, aun asi, poco a poco se intuye un movimiennto a la baja que hara que todos los indices bajen con el.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Dic 2016)

buenos dias, vengo diciendo que el dax tenia que ir al 470 , pues ya esta aqui, de momento al ser un punto fibo de toda la subida, concretamente el 38.2 deberia haber un rebote o un alza del indice sin que eso suponga que nos vamos arriba. Para eso deberia de hacer una estructura alcista y de momento el indice es bajista, a ver que hacen .


----------



## españa profunda (5 Dic 2016)

fuerte subida hoy del eurusd donde , prestando un poco mas de atencion al par podemos ver un triple suelo en la zona de 1.05, si se confirma este suelo creo que veremos alpar por encima de 1.20 en algun momento de 2017, ahi os pongo un grafico para que lo veais.






por otra parte el dax no esta cumpliendo de momento con ninguno de los fibos de retroceso lo que me hace pensar aun a pesar de la subida de hoy, que volveremos a ver el 10200 siempre y cuando el sp acompañe , es el que manda.


----------



## españa profunda (11 Dic 2016)

no se si lo habeis visto pero la similitud es brutal, segun este patron todavia quedaria algo de subida pero... 
espero que no haya crack aunque si una profunda correccion, seria lo mas sano y mejor a largo plazo. veremos que pasa


----------



## españa profunda (13 Dic 2016)

buenos dias, probando algunas cosas en forex, call audjpy en tf30 minutos en 86.43 stop loss en 86.15


----------



## españa profunda (13 Dic 2016)

cerramos la posicion del audjpy en break even, aprovecho para cerrarla pues la entrada despues de que la lance vi que lo habia hecho en una resistencia bastante fuerte y esperaba que el precio fuera antes arriba. si se va hacia arriba ya habra otras.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Dic 2016)

cortos dax en 11259 en tf15 stop loss en 284.


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> cortos dax en 11259 en tf15 stop loss en 284.



Hoy es la famosa "subida de tipos". No se como afectará a los mercados, espero que a la baja... yo también voy corto en dax

A corto plazo que niveles crees importantes de soporte?


----------



## españa profunda (14 Dic 2016)

bajamos stop a breakeven.
buenas p_pin, niveles asi a vigilar el 11150, de hecho si hace la proyeccion de este pseudo h-c-h acabaria por esos niveles y el 11040. esos dos de momento aunque no descarto que hoy con la noticia y al ser semana de vencimientos lo lleven mas arriba todavia, sobre el 11400.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Dic 2016)

me sacaron del dax, en tablas, creo que ha sido fallo dejar correr la operacion en dias tan pestosos como estos, unos puntos que hemos dejado de ganar.


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2016)

Yo viendo lo que venía saqué una posición en ligera ganancia y espero a ver, mientras no rompa claramente arriba no cierro el resto


----------



## españa profunda (15 Dic 2016)

largos eurusd en 1.0477 , stop en 1.0450, el precio en tf15 minuto parece dibujar un triple suelo con divergencia alcista incluida, esto unido a que los indices no son capaces de superar de momento los maximos de hoy me hace pensar que hemos visto minimos del par, a ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Dic 2016)

salto el stop en el eurusd, perdida de 27 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Dic 2016)

el dax al final llego al 11400, mañana dia de supervencimiento, puede quedar un pequeño movimiento arriba como maximo al entorno del 11500 y despues veremos por que todo sigue estando con mucha fuerza alcista.


----------



## p_pin (16 Dic 2016)

Pues sí, mucha fuerza, apenas respiro, a mi me saco con buena pérdida del dax.
Parece que tienen ganas de llevarlo arriba, sin que haya lugar a la duda, no sé si eso es bueno o simplemente es lo único que les queda por hacer


----------



## españa profunda (18 Dic 2016)

buenas p-pin, creo que ya hemos visto maximos en el dax y en los demas indices, despues del vencimiento del viernes los indices empezaron a bajar timidamente pero esta semana y sobre todo el viernes lo veo clave para ver si la bajada puede empezar en serio o es una mera correccion. de momento el grafico que cuelgo mas abajo es bastante clarificador de que el tramo que marcaba el lateral ya se ha hecho.






---------- Post added 18-dic-2016 at 22:16 ----------








la figura es identica, ahora hay que ver si se cumple o no.


----------



## españa profunda (19 Dic 2016)

corto dax en 392, stop en 432


----------



## españa profunda (19 Dic 2016)

nos sacaron de la posicion del dax, perdidad de 40 puntos, el dato de las 10.00 al final ha dado mucha volatilidad al indice, lastima no haber visto ese dato antes de poner la orden, aunque sigo pensando que la direccion del indice sera bajista, vamos a ver y a esperar.


----------



## españa profunda (20 Dic 2016)

abro put en gbpcad en 1.6610 en tf 4h, stop loss en 1.6660


----------



## españa profunda (20 Dic 2016)

bajo stop a break even a 1.6610


----------



## españa profunda (20 Dic 2016)

se cierra operacion en 1.6505 beneficio de 105 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (23 Dic 2016)

os dejo una vision del mercado que he visto por ahi y que se puede dar, aunque antes de llegar ahi yo espero una correccion mas o menos fuerte durante el año que va a entrar. ahi lo dejo y ... feliz navidad¡¡¡¡


----------



## AH6N6 (4 Mar 2017)

Sigues con el Dax, españa profunda?


----------



## españa profunda (8 Mar 2017)

AH6N6 dijo:


> Sigues con el Dax, españa profunda?



pues ahora menos por que estoy mas con forex acabando de perfilar un sistema que en principio parece tener buena pinta.
A ver si acabo de perfilarlo y sigo mas al dax que lo tengoun poco dejado jeje.

De momento como he visto en tu hilo sigo esperando mas cortos aunque la tendencia alcista es muy fuerte y se nota que le cuesta un mundo hacer un tramo en condiciones a la baja. habra que esperar y tener un poco de paciencia. Saludos y suerte con tu hilo y tu estrategia.

---------- Post added 08-mar-2017 at 13:10 ----------

jeje, pues mira justo ahora acabo de mirar el dax y le he metido un corto en 11940 en tf de 1 hora con stop loss en 12005. A ve si visita los 860


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Mar 2017)

españa profunda dijo:


> pues ahora menos por que estoy mas con forex acabando de perfilar un sistema que en principio parece tener buena pinta.
> A ver si acabo de perfilarlo y sigo mas al dax que lo tengoun poco dejado jeje.
> 
> De momento como he visto en tu hilo sigo esperando mas cortos aunque la tendencia alcista es muy fuerte y se nota que le cuesta un mundo hacer un tramo en condiciones a la baja. habra que esperar y tener un poco de paciencia. Saludos y suerte con tu hilo y tu estrategia.
> ...



Gracias españa profunda!!

Yo también estoy dándole los últimos retoques al sistema para ver si funciona.

Como dice Alberto Iturralde
Cita:
No intentes nunca ganar mucho dinero, intenta sobrevivir y estar el mayor tiempo posible en el mercado aunque sea ganando poco, pero aprendiendo. 

Cita:
Un individuo con un método de especulación simplón pero con una cabeza no codiciosa, puede hacer todo lo que le dé la gana 

No entro en si este señor es bueno o no, pero para mí lo que dice es muy cierto. Y en esa parte es enla que estoy ahora.

Saludos

PD me sigue gustando el lado corto, pero vamos a ver lo que hacen (le metí otro contrato en máximos de hoy)


----------



## españa profunda (8 Mar 2017)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Gracias españa profunda!!
> 
> Yo también estoy dándole los últimos retoques al sistema para ver si funciona.
> 
> ...



gracias papo de luz, espero que no te hayan echado como a mi, yo me anoto perdida de 65 puntos jeje.

y respecto a la cita tiene mucha razon, aqui hay que venir sin pretensiones pues el mercado te pone rapidamente en tu sitio y si vienes a hacerte rico sin previamente serlo mal negocio.
respecto a iturralde pues en mi modesta opinion tiene meses buenos y meses malos como todos jeje.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Mar 2017)

españa profunda dijo:


> gracias papo de luz, espero que no te hayan echado como a mi, yo me anoto perdida de 65 puntos jeje.
> 
> y respecto a la cita tiene mucha razon, aqui hay que venir sin pretensiones pues el mercado te pone rapidamente en tu sitio y si vienes a hacerte rico sin previamente serlo mal negocio.
> respecto a iturralde pues en mi modesta opinion tiene meses buenos y meses malos como todos jeje.



Como te dije estoy " en pruebas" lo que significa que quiero ver "hasta dónde me asustan" y si soy capaz de aguantarlo. Por lo tanto voysin cerrar órdenes, sólo la cierro cuando el planteamiento cambia de dirección.

Por lo pronto me sigue dando corto. 
Quiero ver si tengo cohones de aguantarlo a la contra y de qué tamaño de cuenta tendría que disponer.

Esta plataforma me ofrece un contrato un punto un euro, por lo que no hace falta mucho dinero.

Saludos!!


----------



## españa profunda (8 Mar 2017)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Como te dije estoy " en pruebas" lo que significa que quiero ver "hasta dónde me asustan" y si soy capaz de aguantarlo. Por lo tanto voysin cerrar órdenes, sólo la cierro cuando el planteamiento cambia de dirección.
> 
> Por lo pronto me sigue dando corto.
> Quiero ver si tengo cohones de aguantarlo a la contra y de qué tamaño de cuenta tendría que disponer.
> ...



no se en que time frame te gusta operar pero mira el de 4 horas, no me extrañaria tal como esta ahora que mañana con dragui yel viernes con dato de empleo usa vuelva a testear maximos, a ver que hace. saludos y suerte.


----------



## españa profunda (13 Mar 2017)

buenos dias, vamos a ver que pasa con esta, largos audjpy en tf 4 horas en 86.77 stop loss en 86.40.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Mar 2017)

subimos stop loss de audjpy a punto de entrada en 86.77


----------



## españa profunda (14 Mar 2017)

pues salto el stop en el audjpy asi que tablas.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Mar 2017)

se abre corto en chfjpy en time frame de 4 horas en 113.70 stop loss en 114.23


----------



## españa profunda (15 Mar 2017)

me salgo del chfjpy en el 67, son solo 3 pips pero no quiero tragarme la volatilidad de yellen, ademas pensaba que iba a hacer un movimiento mas fuerte hacia abajo esta mañana que no ha hecho.ya habra mas oportunidades .


----------



## españa profunda (20 Mar 2017)

abrimos largos eurusd en time frame de 15 minutos en 1.0756 stop loss en 1.0742


----------



## españa profunda (20 Mar 2017)

pues salto el stop, perdida de 14 pips.


----------



## españa profunda (31 Mar 2017)

buenas tardes, abro call en usdjpy en 111.44 en tf4 horas stop loss en 110.85. si os fijais es un toque a un hombro cabeza hombro invertido con lo que si cumple la figura se puede ir muchos pips arriba. veremos que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (4 Abr 2017)

pues nos salto el stop asi que 59 pips de perdidas, de todas formas fijaros en ese par en semanal que parece que esta dibujando un impulso que lo puede llevar bastante arriba, hay que vigilarlo.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2017 at 13:46 ----------

se ha abierto largo en dax en tf15 minutos en 12288 con stop loss en 12254. a ver que pasa con esta

---------- Post added 04-abr-2017 at 14:28 ----------

cierro la operacion del dax en 292, 4 puntos de ganancia , creia que iba a hacer el movimiento mas fuerte y parece por momentos que pierde fuerza ,ademas no puedo vigilarlo asi que ya habra mas.


----------



## españa profunda (5 Abr 2017)

abro corto dax en tf15 minutos en 12265 stop loss en 12290.la rotura en este movimiento o en otro del 12232 daria lugar a mas bajadas y la perdida de ese nivel en semanal nos puede indicar cierto agotamiento del mercado. A ver que pasa


----------



## españa profunda (5 Abr 2017)

bajamos el stop del dax a breakeven en 12265.


----------



## españa profunda (6 Abr 2017)

pues me ha saltado el stop en break even, lo malo es que llevaba la posicion 100 puntos ganados donde tenia que haber cerrado, ya lo se para la proxima y me acordare del refranero español, mas vale pajaro en mano...


----------



## españa profunda (17 Abr 2017)

buenos dias, hoy enredando con los fibos y tal me he encontrado con esto.







estamos ahora justo en el 61.8 y trazando desde ahi salen posibles objetivos a largo plazo, si es asi, parece qeu los 6000 estan casi cantados ( siempre que se cumpla el impulso claro), y si se pone cabezon los 4000 podrian estar cerca. el tiempo dira.


----------



## españa profunda (25 May 2017)

buenas de nuevo, abrimos corto en gbpjpy en 145.02 stop loss en 145.50 en tf 1 hora.

hoy el sp500 puede haber hecho maximos en2412. el objetivo para el ibex que esta en el post anterior sigue estando vigente.

Para eso vamos a vigilar como cierra SAN en mensual. si lo hace por el entorno de 5.75 creo que tenemos mercado bajista para 18 o 24 meses. A ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (25 May 2017)

en gbpjpy bajamos el stop a break even en 145.02 un buen punto para salirse de la posicion seria el 144.50 mas o menos pero yo la voy a dejar correr si no me saca por que veo que en diario vamos con la tendencia. a ver que pasa.


----------



## españa profunda (26 May 2017)

Buenos dias, cerra
mos la operacion abierta en gbpjpy en 142.93.Beneficio de 
209 pips.
Aunque la intencion era quedarse abierto he visto la sobreventa y que el
precio ha llegado a mm de 200 en diario y he preferido asegurar unos 
buenos pips.


----------



## españa profunda (29 May 2017)

a ver que pasa con esta, put en audusd en 0.7444 en tf diario,stop loss en
0.7510.


----------



## españa profunda (30 May 2017)

se cierra la posicion en audusd en 0.7439, beneficio de 5 pips. se cierra pq
durante la sesion asiatica el precio parece haber rebotado con fuerza en un
soporte y ademas hoy hay dato importante del pib usa lo cual es probable
que traiga volatilidad. a esperar otra mejor


----------



## españa profunda (30 May 2017)

no he podido poner la entrada que he hecho hoy en el dax en 12624 con stop loss 100 puntos por encima. la idea es dejar esta posicion abierta lo maximo posible o si llegara a los 12000 mas o menos cerrarla, lo que antes suceda creo.






si el dax en esta semana pasa por abajo esa directriz, lo mas posible es qeu vuelva a tocarla para rechazarla y seria creo una buena zona para abrir cortos y dejarlos correr. vamos a ve que hacen y actuar en consecuencia

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 20:24 ----------




españa profunda dijo:


> buenas de nuevo, abrimos corto en gbpjpy en 145.02 stop loss en 145.50 en tf 1 hora.
> 
> hoy el sp500 puede haber hecho maximos en2412. el objetivo para el ibex que esta en el post anterior sigue estando vigente.
> 
> Para eso vamos a vigilar como cierra SAN en mensual. si lo hace por el entorno de 5.75 creo que tenemos mercado bajista para 18 o 24 meses. A ver que pasa.



hoy el san ha cerrado en 5.80 y mañana es fin de mes, apoco que baje cumplira con lo dicho y la vela que dibujara en mensual es de potencial bajista. esperemos a mañana pues.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Jun 2017)

buenos dias, como es de suponer me echaron de la posicion del dax abierta en 624 asi que esta vez perdida de 100 puntos.


----------



## españa profunda (25 Jul 2017)

buenos dias, a ver si puedo tener constancia en el posteo de las operaciones, de momento ahi va la de hoy, corto en GBPNZD en diario , entrada en 1.7510 stop loss en 1.7890.


----------



## españa profunda (27 Jul 2017)

bajamos stop loss de gbpnzd a 1.7710.


----------



## españa profunda (28 Jul 2017)

buenos dias, abrimos cortos en tf 1hora en euraud en 1.4656 stop loss en 1.4695


----------



## españa profunda (29 Jul 2017)

en EURAUD salto stop, 39 pips de perdidas. mal tirada la operacion por anticipacion y es que cuando no vas a poder estar pendiente es mejor dejarla pasar. a ver si me acuerdo para la proxima vez jeje.


----------



## Rendal (12 Ago 2017)

Mira este tío en twitter, lleva 500 puntos y encima de cachondeo


----------



## españa profunda (29 Ago 2017)

Rendal dijo:


> Mira este tío en twitter, lleva 500 puntos y encima de cachondeo



gracias rendal, creo que ya lo habia visto por otro sitio. cuidado que si el dax se pone tonto puede bajar unos mil puntos. 
atentos a la posible rotura del sstoxx de la tendencia alcista en semanal que traia desde 2016.
estamos en un punto interesante. a ver si reanudo el pulso al dax.


----------



## españa profunda (12 Sep 2017)

creo que es buen sitio para abrir cortos en este par. ahi lo dejo


----------



## Rendal (30 Sep 2017)

españa profunda dijo:


> gracias rendal, creo que ya lo habia visto por otro sitio. cuidado que si el dax se pone tonto puede bajar unos mil puntos.
> atentos a la posible rotura del sstoxx de la tendencia alcista en semanal que traia desde 2016.
> estamos en un punto interesante. a ver si reanudo el pulso al dax.



Jajaja, te lo subo porque nosotros peleando el punto y el tío de cachondeo, si aguanto la posición lleva 500 puntos de bajada y 500 de subida


----------

